# Die Zeit nach WotLK



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

Hallo...
folgendes sind Spekulationen und Meinungen von mir. Ich wünsche mir das ihr das ganze mit euren Meinungen kommentiert.

ALso...
Ich sehe die Lage so.
In WotLK wird man nicht sofort Arthas legen können aber das sicher nach 1-2 Patches. Wenn Arthas gelegt ist wird sich Blizzard irgenteinen absurden Megabossausdenken müssen denn wen gibt es noch? Um Marcel zu zitieren:
"Wenn Sageras down ist müssen aber The End und die Credits kommen"
Ich denke nach WoTLK wird es keine Bezahl Erweiterung mehr geben. WoW läuft gut und viele sagen Blizzard würde damit nicht aufhören ABER: NAch WoW kommt mit Sicherheit eine Art WoW 2 und wie ich Spielemacher kenne wird das ganze dann 2000 Jahre vorher laufen. Ich denke WoW wird spätestens im Jahre 2011 nicht mehr verkauft oder spielbar sein. Bis dahin hat Blizzard das Spiel WoW 2( Name nur geraten) rausgebracht. Das werden dann wieder 10 Millionen spielen und Blizzard ist glücklich.
Wie WoW2 jetzt kommt ob durch eine Erweiterung die das Spiel umdreht oder durch ein neues Spiel steht in den Sternen

/Eckpunkte
-WotLK ist die Letzte Erweiterung
-WoW 2 wird auf jedenfall kommen
-WoW 1 wird nur noch bis 2011 laufen

ICh freue mich über Kommentare
Raorkon


----------



## Mullv (24. März 2008)

sehe ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2008)

ich zitire:
BulLshItT22


----------



## ginky_8 (24. März 2008)

1.) blizzard hat bekannt gegeben das arthas nicht stirbt
2.) wow wird bis lvl 100 gehen und die last ini ist die brennende zidadelle
3


----------



## sLjnho (24. März 2008)

"/Eckpunkte
-WotLK ist die Letzte Erweiterung
-WoW 2 wird auf jedenfall kommen
-WoW 1 wird nur noch bis 2011 laufen"

Wenn Blizzard will, könnten sie die Geschichte noch sehr lange hinziehen.
World of Warcraft 2 denke ich auch das es erscheinen wird aber längst nicht so erfolgreich werden wie Classic "WoW" nenn ich es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2011 ist so eine Zahl wenn es weiter so erfolgreich bleibt zieht sich das halt hin, wie gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khem (24. März 2008)

blizz hat doch einen riesen vorteil gegenüber zb hdro -  blizz kann doch einfach die geschichte weiter schreiben... wieso sollte es nicht so sein? es gab mal einen bericht in nem gamer tv und ein blizz mitarbeiter sagte sie haben material für ca 20 jahre... blizz wird halt nur irgendwann was mit der grafik machen muessen..

ein wow2 wird es sicherlich nicht geben. eher wird sowas ala diablo online kommen... meine vermutung


----------



## Annovella (24. März 2008)

Das schönste WoW war doch immernoch die Zeit vor BC und das wird sich nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waven (24. März 2008)

Käse ... ^^

WoW ''1'' wird niemals enden. Dafür gibt es zu viele Professionelle Gilden, die damit sogar Geld machen indem sie auf Events spielen. Und Blizzard würde sich damit bestimmt selber abschießen, wenn ihnen diese wegfallen. 
Es werden sicherlich noch mehrere erweiterungen kommen, da bin ich mir sicher. Wer meint denn überhaupt, das die Story da endet wo WC3 auch endete?! WoW ist ein unendlich geschreibenes Buch, das können sie weiterspinnen wie sie möchten.

Mit WoW ''2'' bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Vielleicht bringen sie mal eine Grafik aufwendigere Version raus, aber was soll sich in WoW ''2'' ändern?! Das Spielprinzip macht sich doch bezahlt, warum dann etwas neues kommen.

Und das mit 2011 ist der größe unfug. 2011 werden die Server nicht runtergefahren, dafür ist das Spiel dann immer noch zu Pupolär und erfolgreich. WoW ''1'' wird dann wenn überhaupt neben dem schwachsinnigen WoW ''2'' weiterbestehen.


----------



## Kuhrt (24. März 2008)

nach arthas kommt nix mehr:    hm das bezweifle ich da des game ja nun nicht wirklich storygetreu ist und blizzard sich bisher eh net an alles gehalten hat und somit die story verlängern verändern kann wie sie wollen da die meisten glaub ich doch eher wegen dem spielspass ann mmorpg zocken und net weil sie storyfreaks sind!


wow 2 :    hm ich glaube nicht das wow 2 kommt und wenn dann dauert das bestimmt noch 10 jahre, warum? hm ich denke das sie durch ne neuauflage einfach zuviele spieler verlieren werden und da dann eher ein ganz neues mmorpg entwickeln

wow bis 2011:  also das schliesse ich auch komplett aus da mir die ersten 3 jahre schon zu schnell gingen und man als spielemacher einfach zuviele möglichkeiten hat, ausserdem habe ich vor wow DAoC gezockt und das auch so 3-4 jahre und nu zock ich wow seit release und DAoC läuft immernoch und das is bei weitem nicht so ein erfolg wie wow gewesen .....

meine meinung /sign


MfG

Kuhrt


----------



## Programmchef (24. März 2008)

> blizz hat doch einen riesen vorteil gegenüber zb hdro - blizz kann doch einfach die geschichte weiter schreiben...





> ein wow2 wird es sicherlich nicht geben. eher wird sowas ala diablo online kommen



/dito

Mit WoW2 würden sie sich nur selber Schaden, ausserdem ist WoW ja so konzipiert das man die Grafik ohne viel aufwand erheblich verbessern könnte. 

btw:an ein diablo 3 oder online würd ich auch hoffen^^


----------



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

waven schrieb:


> Käse ... ^^
> 
> WoW ''1'' wird niemals enden. Dafür gibt es zu viele Professionelle Gilden, die damit sogar Geld machen indem sie auf Events spielen. Und Blizzard würde sich damit bestimmt selber abschießen, wenn ihnen diese wegfallen.
> Es werden sicherlich noch mehrere erweiterungen kommen, da bin ich mir sicher. Wer meint denn überhaupt, das die Story da endet wo WC3 auch endete?! WoW ist ein unendlich geschreibenes Buch, das können sie weiterspinnen wie sie möchten.
> ...



Blizzard hat genug Geld um die Gilden fallen zu lassen. Blizz hat so viel Kohle die Interessiert das nicht mit den Gilden. Und warum überhaupt. Die GIlden auf den Events zu haben kostet Blizz ja auch Geld


----------



## Metatrom (24. März 2008)

naja man sagt ein gutes mmorpg kann sich 15 Jahre halten. 
daher wird Blizzard eher daran arbeiten das WoW immer vergrößter wird stadt einen zweiten Teil rauszubringen.
Alleine da WoW schon ein recht großes Universum ist wird sich Blizzard schon was einfallen lassen.


----------



## DrKnievel (24. März 2008)

Nach WOTLK wird es mal Zeit, sich den Südmeeren zu widmen. Da bestünde auch die Möglichkeit auf einen Besuch in der Nagahauptstadt. Sargeras wäre auch ein möglicher Boss. Deathwing ebenfalls. Der Smaragdgrüne Traum könnte ein Addon füllen. Selbst auf dem Gebiet des klassischen WOW gibt es noch VIEL das nicht fertig ist - Hyjal, Gilneas, Grim Batol...um nur einiges zu nennen.

Wer glaubt, dass es nach WotLK keine Geschichten mehr in Warcraft zu erzählen gibt, liegt weit daneben. Nur die Chronologie ist etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

Bullshit. Athas ist noch lange nicht der letzte "Boss"

Deathwing, Medivh, sind nur zwei Beispiele für mächtigerere Personen.
Es wird kein WoW2 geben, es kommt ein Strategie-Nachfolger raus, 
der die Story a) Weiterführen oder b) die story aus der Sicht des Krieges 
der Urtume zeigen wird. 

Vergiss am besten deine Eckpunkte. Btw die Heimatwelt der Dämonen, Argus, wird
sicher als letztes erreichbar sein, falls die Story je endet. Denn wer weiß, vll. öffnet
Medivh ja noch ein Portal?^^


----------



## waven (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Blizzard hat genug Geld um die Gilden fallen zu lassen. Blizz hat so viel Kohle die Interessiert das nicht mit den Gilden. Und warum überhaupt. Die GIlden auf den Events zu haben kostet Blizz ja auch Geld



Geht ja eher um den ''hype'' den diese Gilden verursachen, nicht um die Kohle. Mal angenommen, Nihilium, For The Horde, Curse oder werauchimmer hören alle jetzt die Woche auf. Gut, mir ist das jucke, abeeeeeeeeer ... Manchen Spielern könnte das auch ins Gewissen schlagen! ''Ohh ... die spielen nimmer ... das hatt wohl einen sinn ... mach ich auch so''. Es gibt solche Fanboys/girls.

Naja, meine Meinung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergiss deine Eckpunkte, wie ScHaDoWeYe schon sagte.


----------



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Bullshit. Athas ist noch lange nicht der letzte "Boss"
> 
> Deathwing, Medivh, sind nur zwei Beispiele für mächtigerere Personen.
> Es wird kein WoW2 geben, es kommt ein Strategie-Nachfolger raus,
> ...



/lachanfall

Medivh und Deathwing sind bei weitem nicht so mächtig wie Arthas. Wobei Medivh ja schon tot ist . Die einzige Person die es mit ihm Aufnehm könnte wäre Ashbringa

Dethwing wird mit WotLK Legbar sein


----------



## dragon1 (24. März 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Bullshit.


hab ich schon zitiert^^


----------



## Dema-v2 (24. März 2008)

Ein weiteres Add-On für WC3, oder WC4?
Daraus ergibt sich dann die möglichkeit ein neues Add-On für WoW zu erstellen.

Blizzard hat alles möglichkeiten der Welt weiter zu machen, diel assen sich schon was einfallen.


----------



## Lama (24. März 2008)

Ist doch wie bei Counterstrike..
das war 1-2 Wochen hoch dabei und heute (nach 9 Jahren) redet auch "keiner mehr davon".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (24. März 2008)

Da für mich WoW ohnehin schon "durchgespielt" ist und mir Blizzard faktisch nicht genug neuen Content und Klassenänderungen bieten könnte um mir ein spielenswertes Spielgefühl zu geben, sehe ich bereits seit Monaten "Game Over - Insert Coin".

Irgendwie hat BC das ganze Spiel entmystifiziert und mir jeglichen Reiz genommen überhaupt noch einzuloggen, obwohl ich noch 3 Monate bezahlten Account hätte.

Edit: Hier schrieb jemand, WoW würde mehr Story als HDR bieten können. Da sist schlichtweg Unsinn. Um es mal zu vergleichen: stell Dir vor die HDR Spielwelt hatte die größe von Deutschland, dann wäre der derzeitig spielbare Content in der Größe Berlins; um alleine Tolkins Bücher komplett hinein zu bringen, würde ich Spielwelt auf größe Brandenburgs anwachsen müssen; ergo: es steckt weit mehr drin als viele meinen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

Ach ja noch was: Sargeras LEBT NICHT MEHR, das tut er seid dem Tode Medivhs nicht mehr.
Allerhöchstens gibt es andeutungen dass sein Geist in den Wirbelnden Nether gesogen wurde.
Medivh wurde dann von Aegwynn gerezzt, die sich daraufhin wieder ins Exil zurückzog während Medivh versuchte Loardaon vor der Legion und der Geißel zu warnen.


----------



## Shurycain (24. März 2008)

WoW2 ? 
Lol, sicherlich nicht !


----------



## Smoleface (24. März 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> 1.) blizzard hat bekannt gegeben das arthas nicht stirbt
> 2.) wow wird bis lvl 100 gehen und die last ini ist die brennende zidadelle
> 3



quelle pls^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

@ Raorkon: Geh Heim.

Du solltest dich nicht zu sehr an Tales of the Past orientieren, die Story
hat nicht viel mit der echten zu tun. Du musst schon selten dämlich sein 
darüber zu lachen.

Deathwing ist, nach eigener Aussage, nur wenig stärker als Medivh. Und
Medivh ist bei weitem Mächtiger als ein gimpiger Kil´Jeden (Kill jeden!).
Tot ist Medich auch nicht, das will ich sehen wo der gestorben sien soll^^


----------



## Lyrandor (24. März 2008)

wenn man sich mal genauer mit der wow geschichte befasst hat sind diese bosse noch längst net alle. das is nur die spitze des eisberges. aber man wird sehen und da es im letzten jahr schon bekannt war das blizzads gedankenwelt schon bis lvl 100 geht, wird wow noch mindestens 10 jahre bestehen. schaut euch diablo2 an es gibt immernoch welche die dieses kult spiel begeisternd zoggen.

mfg lyra


----------



## Tankstelle (24. März 2008)

Eckpunkte
-WotLK ist die Letzte Erweiterung :     FALSCH. Die 3. Erweiterung "Maelstrom" wurde soweit ich weiss schon           angekündigt, im sinne von, dass sie kommen wird, kein datum!!!
-WoW 2 wird auf jedenfall kommen   : Denke ich weniger, dennn was sollen sie verändern?
-WoW 1 wird nur noch bis 2011 laufen  : WoW 1 wird ewig laufen...nagut, vllt nicht ewig, aber länger als 2011 sicherlich, wenn man nur mal bedenkt, dass 2 erweiterungen noch zu 100% kommen werden

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Damaron (24. März 2008)

Blizzard hat noch genug Material um einige Addons rauszubringen. Es gibt soviele Ecken im Spiel wo die noch was integrieren können.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

Ach ja noch was: Der Ashebringer ist Tod, es existiert nurnoch die gleichnamige Waffe, die auch noch 
immer besudelt ist. Das Schwert kann man ja noch immer nicht reinigen....
Und ich würde auch nicht sagen dass der "Neue Träger des Ashebringer" sooo mächtig sein wird...
Die Waffe ist auf den Kampf gegen "Dunkle" Mächte ausgelegt, damit kannste also wenig gegen 
einen Deathwing ausrichten...


----------



## Dagonzo (24. März 2008)

Also ich denk WoW wird noch sehr lange weiter laufen. Ein WoW2 wird es in abesehbarer Zeit nicht geben, da das Thema dann viel zu ausgelutscht ist.
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen das Blizzard in zwei, drei Jahren ein neues MMORPG rausbringt, nämlich "World of Starcraft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das halte ich für viel wahrscheinlicher als ein zweites WoW.
(Den Beitrag hier werde ich mir mal merken und in zwei, drei jahren wieder rauskramen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ze (24. März 2008)

erstmal vllt. ein vorweg:
Blizzard ist keine Person oder so zu behandeln - wir sprechen hier von einem Weltkonzern der weit mehr bietet als das Online Spiel WoW.
Wenn ihr schon personifizieren wollt dann nehmt dazu doch die Entwicklerabteilung WoW und die damit verbundenen Unterabteilungen der Firma.

Damit wären wir auch gleich bei einem ausschlag gebenden Argument:
Eine Abteilung wird von einer Firma nur solange unterstützt wie sie Profit macht,
sollte die interne Abteilung bei der Firma Blizzard also mal keinen Profit mehr machen heißt das noch lange nicht das Schluß mit dem Spiel ist - man verkauft einfach die Lizensrechte und die Sache hat sich.
Vllt. wird dann der Betreiber von Hdro auf einmal auch WoW inne haben weil die Entwicklerabteilung sich nun einem SciFi Online Spiel zuwendet.

Ein bloßes "Serverdown" ist also nahezu ausgeschloßen solange das Spiel (!!) gewinn bringt, dabei ist vollkommen egal was mit der Entwicklungsabteilung passiert oder ob das Firmenhauptgebäude gesprengt wird.

Auch muss eine Storie nicht immer WEITER gehen, wieso nicht einfach stagnieren und dafür neue Gebiete einfügen ?
Selbst wenn der dicke Oberboss down ist kann es durchaus storietechnisch so sein das einfach ein Gebiet übernommen wird von einer anderen Rasse.
Um mal den Reallife vergleich zu ziehen - als "wir" im zweiten Wk auf die fresse bekommen haben und letzendlich besiegt wurden war das noch lange kein Grund das es heute keinen Krieg im Irak gibt, obwohl die deutsche Wehrmacht damals mächtiger war die die paar Kämpfer die heute in den irakischen Straßen kämpfen.

Also halten wir weiterhin fest -> Oberboss down heißt auch noch lange nicht das es keinen Boss mehr geben wird, er wird nun eben nicht der Herscher zwischen gut und böse sein.
Anhaltspunkte gibt es genung bei denen man Inhalt einfügen kann (man denke an die Buffed-Reihe bevor Wotlk angekündigt wurde).

Es ist durchaus denkbar das nach Wotlk einfach ein paar Gebiete in die Pre-BC Welt kommen, evtl. alte Raidinstanzen einfach weiter gesponnen werden (in Onys Höhle findet sich plötzlich ein Gang usw.).

Neben all dem ist ein eine e-Sport entwicklung nicht mehr wegzudenken, denn genau das wird von der Marketingabteilung momentan gefordert - ein Counterstirke kommt auch ohne Addons aus (man bedenke das die Sourceengine "eigentlich" nur ein Grafikupdate ist - das dabei das Balancing aus den Angeln geraten ist war sicherlich beim Konzept nicht so gedacht).

Ein Ende dieses Online Spiels ist also sicherlich nicht in Sicht - eine Weiterentwicklung schon.


----------



## deathmagier (24. März 2008)

denke nicht das ein wow 2 raus kommt eher noch ein paar addons und irgendwann mal ein großer patch der die grafik komplett überarbeiten wird


----------



## Garnalem (24. März 2008)

Ich kann mir noch ein 3tes Addon vorstellen, dann ist aber Schluss. WoW wirds noch länger geben. WoW2 wird es so schnell nicht geben. Blizz arbeitet nicht mal daran, dafür aber an einem anderen "Next Generation MMO".


----------



## Zentoro (24. März 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> denke nicht das ein wow 2 raus kommt eher noch ein paar addons und irgendwann mal ein großer patch der die grafik komplett überarbeiten wird



Denke auch, dass alleine aus Sicht des Geschichtenerzählens WoW niemals enden müsste. 

Denkbar wäre beispielsweise eine Erweiterung, in der man über ein Portal 10.000 Jahre in die Vergangenheit reist.


----------



## Apex (24. März 2008)

vor bc gab es seitens blizzard mal einen ausführlichen bericht über planungen.

sie ahbeng esagt des für wow irgentwas warens mit 120 ebenen geülant ist und start von bc war die 9te ebene...

soviel dazu, und glaub mir deine kinder und kindeskinder und deren kinder usw.. werden noch wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür wird blizzard scho sorgen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

Habe ich da wen Mundtot gemacht? btw ich werde NICHT editieren, 
das ist kein Spammen sondern ein Pushen des Freds^^


----------



## DrKnievel (24. März 2008)

Blizzard hat es einfach selbst in der Hand. Und ja, ich personifiziere hier mal den Konzern.

Geschichten, die noch nicht erzählt wurden, gibt es zu Hauf. Daran wird WOW sicher nicht so bald zu Grunde gehen. Das Problem wird irgendwann halt der Profit sein. Und sobald WOW keinen solchen mehr abwirft und immer mehr Spieler die Server verlassen, wird der Support eben nach und nach eingestellt, Server zusammen gelegt und ähnliches. Man sehe sich ein Ultima Online an, das immernoch gespielt wird. Oder auch CS 1.6. Das Spiel ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, jetzt 9 Jahre alt, bekommt schon lange keinen wirklichen Support mehr und - wird immernoch gespielt.

Ich zweifle auch sehr an einem WOW 2. Man wird da ehr ins Starcraft Unsiversum umleiten, als ein 2. Spiel über die gleiche Geschichte rauszubringen.


----------



## Tôny (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Hallo...
> folgendes sind Spekulationen und Meinungen von mir. Ich wünsche mir das ihr das ganze mit euren Meinungen kommentiert.
> 
> ALso...
> ...


Logisch.....ich meine für wow müsste man sich dann neuen content ausdenken ....für wow 2 natürlich nicht.
Und es ist ja nicht so als ob Blizzard zwischen wc1 und 3 sich ne neue story ausgedacht hat nein man hat von anfang an auf wc 3 hingearbeitet und kannte die ganze story schon^^


bullshit


Wenn es in sachen mmo weitergehen sollte ausser in wow (wo laut blizz ja noch content für mehrere addons vorliegt) wird es denke ich um Starcraft gehen oder Diablo (wer sagt das D3 wider ein hack n' slay wird)


----------



## Sreal (24. März 2008)

wie kommst du drauf das wotlk das letzte addon wird?

1. blizz hat angekündigt, dass es noch stoff für MINDESTENS 3 weitere addons nach wotlk gibt.
2. gibt es noch jede menge an "bossen" die da noch stehen.
3. da arthas story mit wotlk nicht endet wird diese wohl in wc 4 fortgesetzt was mindestens den grundstein für ein 4. addon nach wotlk liefern wird.

rechnen wir mal, wotlk 2008, nächstes 2010, darauffolgendes 1012, das danach dann ca 2014/2015, mit wc4 was dann irgendwann erscheinen wird kann man mit 2017/2018 ein weiteres addon dazurechnen. das sind schonmal 10 jahre und bis dahin wird blizz noch so einiges bekantgeben. Reine spekulation natürlich.


----------



## Aplizzier (24. März 2008)

och wie süß^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

@ Applizer: Was meinste denn jetzt damit? O.o


----------



## Rhokan (24. März 2008)

> Edit: Hier schrieb jemand, WoW würde mehr Story als HDR bieten können. Da sist schlichtweg Unsinn.



wow musst du die story zwar mit ner lupe suchen und verstehst sie größtenteils nur wenn du die anderen warcraft titel kennst aber es is weit mehr drin als in hdr online

eckpunkte zum thema story:

-undermine
-maelstrom
-grab von sargeras + inseln drum herum 
-die namen "Verbotene See" oder Verhülltes Meer" oder wie die heißen deuten auch auf "mehr" hin

ich könnt die liste noch ewig weiterführen mit sachen wie der heimat der draenei (vor draenor) usw usw usw


----------



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

ICh find heftig wie hier abgegangen wird. Was ich schreibe sind Vermutungen aber ich bin mir sicher das ein paar Leute das nicht kapieren. ICh hatte gehofft eine Anregende Diskussion anzufachen und nicht kleine Kinder die hoffen das Blizzard das liest und ihre WÜnsche mit ins Spiel übernimmt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

Ich hoffe nicht das Blizz das liest. Ich korrigiere nur denjenigen der Schwachsinn verzapft, das ist alles


----------



## Kiligen (24. März 2008)

nach Wotkl hat man noch viel Zeit wenn Blizz. schlau wäre will jetzt nicht sagen das sie dumm sind aber wenn nicht dann sollten die wc 4 raus bringen mit themen wie dem Mael Storm oder das die Titanen wieder kommen oder Smaragd Grünen Traum usw dann hätten sie noch ein Thema für die nächsten Teile oder sie könnten auch die paar Inseln wie z.b die Troll Insel (die wir die aus Kampagne TFT Orcs kenen wo Thrall die Trolle kennen gelernt ) aufdecken und Schiffe dortt hin fahren lassen so würden die ihre lage noch retten und wenn Arthas stirbt dann wäre es zu ende da Arthas das Mächtigste Wesen Azeroths ist.


----------



## Thalveas (24. März 2008)

2014? 2017?
in was für einer welt--ne ich frag lieber nicht..

nein es wird nicht noch 4-5 addons geben.
blizzard wird noch was bringen da ist sicher..aber spätestens in 2-3 Jahren wird wow nur noch vor sich hin laufen.

blizz wird die server nicht runterfahren aber wird auch nicht mehr viel dran machen.warum auch?


denkt dran es kommen andere mmorpg ich sag nur Warhammer..
blizz wird genötigt sein die absolut veralterte wow grafik völlig neu zu überarbeiten.
und das is nicht mal eben so mit einem patch gemacht.
wie groß soll der sein? 4gb?
das geht nicht so einfach.
weil die moderne grafik ganz andere standarts vorraussetzt.

natürlich wäre ich nicht gegen einen nachfolger.

"wow2"? bin ich voll dafür.. wer sagt den das man da nicht auch die story vortsetzen kann?

"wow2" quasi nur als "komplett überarbeitetes wow1.. 
potenzial is da.. aber "wow1"  hat zwar zukunft aber niemals bis 2017/18.. das is völliger humbug




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darling - bealgun (24. März 2008)

wenn die laune total im keller ist, dann wird diablo mmorpg rauskommen und ausgemolken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (24. März 2008)

Naja ich hab mal auf der blizzard site gelesen. Es gibt noch soviele unerforschte Welten in World of Warcraft die es zu entdecken gibt. und noch so viele feinde die es zu besiegen gilt. also denk ich das sich WoW noch sehr lange halten wird

Leider hab ich den link nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

Thalveas schrieb:


> 2014? 2017?
> in was für einer welt--ne ich frag lieber nicht..
> 
> nein es wird nicht noch 4-5 addons geben.
> ...




APLAUS
Endlich jemand der versteht was ich meine. WoW wird ab 2011 nur noch vorsichhinlaufen.
WoW geht nicht weiter bis 2018. Da kommt nichts mehr auser ein parr Fixes. WoW 2 ist einfach WoW in gut.
2013 ist schon Wunschdenken. Kinder wacht auf...


----------



## Mofeist (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> APLAUS
> Endlich jemand der versteht was ich meine. WoW wird ab 20011 nur noch vorsichhinlaufen.
> WoW geht nicht weiter bis 2018. Da kommt nichts mehr auser ein parr Fixes. WoW 2 ist einfach WoW in gut.
> 2013 ist schon Wunschdenken. Kinder wacht auf...




>.<
das ist deine ansicht ich denke es geht mind noch bis lvl 100 und dh pro add on ca 2 jahre das heist noch mind 6 jahre wo wir schon bei 2014 wären


----------



## frankymk (24. März 2008)

irgendein typ von blizz hat mal gesagt das sie für die nächsten 10 jahre erweiterungen haben ( für jedes jahr eine ) naja ob es so ist oder nicht einfach mit wow aufhören ist das beste... man kann sich auch über
icq schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

Hasstirade:

Lol du sagts was mit Kinder wacht auf.... Schau dir mal deine Signatur an... dein Profil...
sieht aus wie bei einem 6-jährigen und wenn da steht "Ich mag nicht: DICH, DEINE MUTTER, DEINEN VATER, etc..." dann sieht das nicht so aus als wenn ob man dich ernstnehmen sollte. Schau dir nur mal dein Bild an das du hochgeladen hast. WoW ist ab 12! und wenn wir schon dabei sind dein alter haste au net eingeblendet...


Topic:

Gut möglich dass die Story in einem WoW 2 fortgeführt wird, aber das bezweifle ich. Ich vermute dass nach Wotlk und evtl. einem dritten Addon schluss ist und es keine MMo´s mehr mit Warcraft gibt sondern die Story in einem Strategiespiel fortgesetzt wird, und das nächste MMO etwas mit Starcraft oder Diablo zu tun haben wird.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

Hasstirade²:

Ach ja noch was: Alle die nicht seiner Meinung sind sind seiner Ansicht nach Idioten die es nur nicht verstehen was er sagt....

/push!


----------



## Sammies (24. März 2008)

Und die Jahre ziehn ins Land und wir spielen immer noch ohne Verstand......
1) Lass doch erstmal WotLK raus kommen......
2) Klar das irgendwann sowas ähnliches raus kommt wie WoW 2 
3) Und bis dahin fällt Blizz noch genug ein um seine Kunden bei Laune zuhalten


----------



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

> BLA BLA BLA


 von ScHaDoWeYe

God bless your Farm

An alle Leute die sich mit dem Thema befassen. Bitte ordentlich weiterkommentieren. ICh möchte eure Meinungen hören da es hier ja nicht um JA oder NEIN geht sondern auch um wann und warum


----------



## Carthos (24. März 2008)

Material für weitere Addons gibt es sicherlich genügend, stellt sich aber die Frage wer die spielen will?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin seit dem Start mit Unterbrechungen dabei und allmählich wirds öde. Die Instanzen laufen immer nach Schema F, die Quests (töte, sammle) sind langweilig und ausser dem Sammeln neuer Ausrüstung ist mit BC eigentlich nichts hinzu gekommen. Im PvP passiert auch nichts, das Auge des Sturms ist einfach ein Mix aus Arathi und Warsong. Über die Grafik brauchen wir nicht sprechen. Wenn Blizzard die Leute bei der Stange halten will muss vor allem etwas in Richtung PvP und Questgestaltung passieren. Bei meinem ersten Twink habe ich die Beschreibungen nichtmal mehr durchgelesen. Potenzial ist noch einiges vorhanden, wichtig wäre aber etwas innovatives zu bringen, welches die üblichen Erweiterungen mit neuen Quests, Inis und Rüstungen übersteigt. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an eine Eroberung der Grenzgebiete wie in DaoC (konnte man da doch oder?) Also z.B. einen open PvP Kampf um das Vorgebirge oder Arathi. Die Grenzveschiebungen brächten dann irgendwelche Boni oder sonstwas. Denn mehr als Inis, in denen man immer und immer wieder Gegner pullt, Bosse umhaut und Ausrüstung sammelt die beim nächsten Patch/Addon eh wieder veraltet ist, muss schon noch kommen. Das eigentliche Spielgefühl und die möglichen Tätigkeiten haben sich in den 3 Jahren nicht verändert.



> wow musst du die story zwar mit ner lupe suchen und verstehst sie größtenteils nur wenn du die anderen warcraft titel kennst aber es is weit mehr drin als in hdr online



HdRO ist aber noch nicht fertig. Dort ist man nichtmal bei den Minen von Moria angekommen, sprich das erste Buch ist nichtmal zu Ende erzählt. Kein Mensch, der je Tolkiens Werke gelesen hat kann ernsthaft behaupten WoW biete mehr Story. Mittelerde ist derart riesig, davon kannst du Addons bis zur Apokalypse veröffentlichen. Da ist das Silmarillion noch gar nicht dabei


----------



## Arlox93 (24. März 2008)

Also so wie ich das kenne wollte Blizzard eingedlich so viele erweiterungen raushauen bis man bis level 255 leveln kann !
und denkt mal dran Wow ist eine fantasie welt also kann man da auch einfach mal was rein machne was eben nicht so ganz in die story passen würde!
und wie illidan schon sagte :,,Ich komme wieder das war noch nicht das Ende'' so was in die richtung sagt der ja 
also kann man auch ma dran denken das es vllt irgendwann nochmal auf illidan trifft wo er eben noch stärker ist!


----------



## Nikigoestoimba (24. März 2008)

Naja Arthas wird nicht das Ende sein.

Man sollte nicht vergessen das Malfurion noch da ist das man Deathwing noch nicht gesichtet hat er aber laut Lady Sinestra   mit dem Drachenmal in verbindung steht und noch lebt. Titanen ect ect ect 

Der Maelstrom wird noch ein weiteres Addon werden.

Der Smaragtgrüne Traum ect ect ect .

Also es sind Addons geplant bis LvL 110 und noch 4 weitere Rassen.

Eine dazu gehörende Offizielle Liste von blizzard exestiert auch schon von anfang an.

beim WoW relase exestierte auch schon die Scherbenwelt die Draeneis und Blutelfen.

Northrend wird der Nordkontinet werden und in einem Addon wird noch ein Südkontinent kommen der sich speziell mit Zul Gurub, Zul Aman, Trollen und den Südmeeren befassen wird.

WoW bietet noch soviel Storyvorlagen da ist das was man bis jetzt kennt, der kleinste Teil von allen


----------



## Alogian (24. März 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das kenne wollte Blizzard eingedlich so viele erweiterungen raushauen bis man bis level 255 leveln kann !
> 
> Und wie illidan schon sagte :,,Ich komme wieder das war noch nicht das Ende'' so was in die richtung sagt der ja.


Nur GMs/Leute auf Privaten Servern werden 255.
Illidan sagt "You are not prepared!" (Gehst vllt noch im Englisch Unterricht durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also WoW 2 bezeifel ich, andere Blizz MMO´s auch. 90% der Leute denken Blizzard=World of Warcraft. Deswegen werden ihre anderen Games auch nie so ein Erfolg. Die Leute von Blizzard verdienen unglaublich an World of Warcraft, und wenn die story ins unendliche gezogen werden kann, warum sollten sie das dann nicht tun? Es wurden vielleicht 10% von allen Bossen in der gesammten WoW geschichte besiegt. Da haben wir noch immer 90% vor uns! Und warum nicht welche erfidnen? WoW hat 10,000,000 Spieler Weltweit. Was denkt ihr wieviele es werden, wenn es WoW auch noch in russisch gibt? Das Geld wird Blizz nie ausgehen, also warum nicht weiter machen?


----------



## Smoleface (24. März 2008)

Kennt ihr Wayne? der arbeitet auch bei BLizzard, (jetzt voll im Ernst)
Und es ist doch total wayne wann es aufhört, wenn die Ära WoW zusammenbricht dann ist gut. Was bringt es euch jetzt herumzuforschen wielange es noch dauern wird? Ich sag euch wie lange die Scheisse noch andauern wird. Bis 31.Februar 2004! Wenn da nichts passiert dann ist es Morgen, weil ein fetter Meteorid in die Erde einschlägt und wir eh alle Tot sind und es leider keinen Geistheiler gibt. (Oda doch?, X-Faktor, das Unfassbare)

Grüsse


----------



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Wayne? der arbeitet auch bei BLizzard, (jetzt voll im Ernst)
> Und es ist doch total wayne wann es aufhört, wenn die Ära WoW zusammenbricht dann ist gut. Was bringt es euch jetzt herumzuforschen wielange es noch dauern wird? Ich sag euch wie lange die Scheisse noch andauern wird. Bis 31.Februar 2004! Wenn da nichts passiert dann ist es Morgen, weil ein fetter Meteorid in die Erde einschlägt und wir eh alle Tot sind und es leider keinen Geistheiler gibt. (Oda doch?, X-Faktor, das Unfassbare)
> 
> Grüsse



TRag doch wenigstens zur Diskuss bei mit deinem Comment


----------



## Briefklammer (24. März 2008)

das was du da geschrieben hast ist mist nach wotlk wirden noch viele erweitrungen kommen und wer sagt das das alles nach story geschehn muss vllt. leuert in den tiefen von der scherbenwelt und so noch eine größere gefahr als arthas oder so!


----------



## ink0gnito (24. März 2008)

Das WoW story mässig nicht viel mit Wc3 zutun hat, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln das Wotlk das letzte addon wird.
Blizz kann sich noch hunderte bosse und schauplätze ausdenken die NICHTS mit Wc3 zutun haben.
Keke?


----------



## Screen (24. März 2008)

wo steht das wotlk die letzte erweiterung ist? was bringt wow2 und warum sollten die so dumm sein wow als solches einzustampfen udn etwas ganz neues zu entwickeln, die können auch einfach alles weiterlaufen lassen und immer neuer werden lassen, also ich bin der meinung das es nach wotlk noch sehr lange weiter gehen wir

aber was bringt es euch darüber gedankejn zu machen, ihr werdet es sowieso erst erfahren wenn es soweit ist!

also abwarten und tee troinken!


----------



## Sanjay_ (24. März 2008)

2011 wird es sicher nicht auslaufen.

Ultima Online kannst ja auch noch spielen!(auf OSI)


----------



## Dröms (24. März 2008)

waven schrieb:


> Und das mit 2011 ist der größe unfug. 2011 werden die Server nicht runtergefahren, dafür ist das Spiel dann immer noch zu Pupolär und erfolgreich. WoW ''1'' wird dann wenn überhaupt neben dem schwachsinnigen WoW ''2'' weiterbestehen.


sprach waven und sah vor lauter angst wieder in seine kugel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valiel (24. März 2008)

Ach Leute, es gibt noch soviele Möglichkeiten und Dinge die man einbringen kann.. WoW ist noch lange nicht am Ende.

Wir sprechen uns dann in 10 jahren wieder


----------



## Alogian (24. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich würden sich viele Leute umbringen wenn WoW offline geht, lol. Da werden sicher viele Leute mit Selbstmord drohen.


----------



## Alpax (24. März 2008)

Wird vermutlich net so sein aber ich fände geil wenn:

Nach Wotlk etwas länger nix kommt ... damit sich das T8 oder T9 das man sich farmt auch was bringt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

das dann Warcraft IV kommt in dem die Story weitergeführt wird. Und dann wieder 2 - 3 Addons ... wobei allein mit dem "jetzigen" Stand der Geschichte gäbe es noch soooooooo viele Möglichkeiten

Man könnte noch den Emerald Dream machen
Den Maelstrom
Dann des Meer ansich mit Tel' Abim unso .. 
oder da wo auch Arthas Körper is ..
oder Deathwing

oder 

oder

omg...

^^

eeeeeeeewig


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (24. März 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat BC das ganze Spiel entmystifiziert und mir jeglichen Reiz genommen überhaupt noch einzuloggen



BC hat viel von der alten 60er-Atmosphäre zerstört. Auch wenn ich beim Release von BC erst 26 war, verglichen mit der Scherbenwelt übt Azeroth einen wesentlich größeren Reiz auf mich aus. Und da wird jetzt leider nur noch schnell durchgehetzt und dann verkriecht man sich in Shattrath. Aber das was ich bisher vom "Klitschding" gesehen hab, verspricht in meinen Augen schon die alte Atmosphäre wieder zurückzubringen. Man wird zwar möglicherweise auch nur noch in Dalaran herumgammeln, trotzdem ist die Umgebung da wohl eher noch so, wie man es vom "klassischen" WoW gewohnt ist...

Daß WoW nach dem Addon verschwindet glaube ich nicht. Wie viele bereits gesagt haben, ist anzunehmen daß es wirklich bis Level 100 erweitert wird (ggf. auch mit den Grafik-Updates die sich so viele wünschen) und wir noch die Südmeerinseln, den Smaragdgrünen Traum und das "Hauptquartier" der brennenden Legion zu Gesicht bekommen. Letzteres ist möglicherweise auch kein Bezahladdon mehr, sondern nur noch High-End-Raidcontent (wieder für 40 Leute...?), der über normale Patches eingeführt wird.


----------



## Georg217 (24. März 2008)

Echtpunkt WoW wird noch vor 100 enden.
2.) BLizz will alle Rasse+Heldenklassen pro Addon einfügen.

Daher würde esbis 300 gehen.


----------



## Alpax (24. März 2008)

Georg217 schrieb:


> Echtpunkt WoW wird noch vor 100 enden.
> 2.) BLizz will alle Rasse+Heldenklassen pro Addon einfügen.
> 
> Daher würde esbis 300 gehen.



Es gibt nur 2^8 Level oder ..


----------



## Smoleface (24. März 2008)

Auch wenn Blizz die Server runterfahren wird, irgendein verstörtes krankes Hirn mit Cash wird einen Privanten Server eröffnen und alles kostenlos anbieten und evt, findet er noch nen guten Mapper und das SPiel geht feuchtfröhlich weiter.


----------



## Sercani (24. März 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> die last ini ist die brennende zidadelle


Wo hastn das her?

Und ich denke es wird zwar weitergehen mit der Stroy, weil sie einfach ausgedacht werden kann, und was ich so  weiß und gehört hab kommt kein WoW 2. Es wäre aber möglich das Blizzard die Grafik-Engine erneuert.
Und alle Rassen und Heldenklassen werden sie nicht einführen, aber es wird zu 100% bis Level 150 gehen, weniger nicht.


----------



## Dagonzo (24. März 2008)

Irgendwann geht auch das beste Spiel mal dem Ende entgegen. Vielleicht noch nicht in den nächsten zwei drei Jahren. Auch mit nur noch 10-20% der heutigen Spielerzahlen wird man WoW weiterlaufen lassen. Dann werden eben Server geschlossen bzw. zusammengelegt. Deswegen wird das Spiel trotzdem noch Gewinn abwerfen. Und solange der Gewinn stimmt laufen sie auch weiter. Vielleicht sogar irgendwann ohne jeden Support im Spiel und eventuell dann kostenlos.


----------



## general_chang (24. März 2008)

Also angesichts von über 10 mio kunden wird blizzard so schnell nicht einstampfen. Und wen juckt denn Grafik. Die erfüllt ihren Zweck. Guckt euch Counterstrike 1.6 an das immer noch gespielt wird. Es macht es ja gerade aus, dass die Grafik jeden erreicht und nicht so High End ist das nur 25% das Spiel spielen können.

Ich denke mal dass diese Liste die im Internet rum geistert auch der wahre Fahrplan ist. Also kommt nach WotLk das südmeer dann der Smaragdgrüne Alptraum und dann Eredar. Dann wären wir bei 110 oder 100 (wenn ein Add On kein 10er Sprung macht) Könnte ja sein dass man bedim Traum nen anderes Levelsystem nimmt!!


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2008)

general_chang schrieb:


> Also angesichts von über 10 mio kunden wird blizzard so schnell nicht einstampfen.



Das ist das witzige an dem Thread - der Thread-Ersteller ist kein Blizzard-Kunde in Sachen aktiver WoW-Account, sondern spielt laut eigener Aussage auf einem Privat-Server.


----------



## Dirkster (24. März 2008)

Egal wieviel Stoff die WoW-Geschichte noch bietet oder was Blizz bisher angekündigt hat, WoW wird solange laufen, wie es sich wirtschaftlich für Blizz rentiert. Und dazu gehören eigentlich nur ein paar hundertausend aktive Spieler, das reicht locker, um die Entwicklungskosten für die Addons wieder reinzuholen und die Server am Laufen zu halten.


----------



## Clive (24. März 2008)

jetzt mal im ernst: alle die dem ersteller des threads zustimmen leben in einer Traumwelt.

In azeroth ist alles möglich, wow ist quasi unendlich. wenn man die jetzige spielwelt mit berlin vergleicht, ist das , was noch dazu kommen kann grösser als deutschland. und wow wird DEFINITIV länger als 2011 laufen (ausser blizz geht bankrott, was unmöglich ist) also sind solche diskussionen völliger quatsch.

und selbst wenn wow 2 veröffentlicht wird, ist das höchstens eine Grafikaufwertung und selbst dann noch freiwillig. Denn Wow muss nicht graphisch aufgewertet werden, denn ein hauptgrund, dass soviele Leute wow spielen ist, dass das quasi keine rechnerleistung braucht.

es gab und wird auch immer wieder gerüchte geben, dass wow aufhört, weil eine minderheit sagt, sie fänden wow wird langweilig und keine atmosphäre mehr etc. mein kommentar: MIMIMI
nur weil es den raid gilden langweilig wird, heisst das nicht, dass es allen langweilig ist.

also hört endlich auf, solche threads zu erstellen, denn sie sind einfach unnütz, denn wow gibts solange, wie es blizzard gibt


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

Khem schrieb:


> blizz hat doch einen riesen vorteil gegenüber zb hdro


Achwas HrdO bringt eigentlich immer genügend content für seine spieler mit den büchern raus nur da leidet bischen das pvp aber macht ja nichts die gute und freundliche community gleicht das wieder aus.

Und naja die wow spieler die ich noch so kenne die beschweren sich eigentlich das es kein contet mehr gibt um das sich zuspielen lohnt gibt das traurig bei so einer spieler anzahl
Und 2,4 is keine verarsche sondern einfach euch wowler hin zuhalten die wollen den relase von Aoc und War abwarten und da konurenzfähig zubleiben.
WEil dann ist die enscheidung schwer was mach ich jetzt den char spielen den ich seit 1,5 jahren spiele oder fang mit war oder was neues an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Annovella schrieb:


> Das schönste WoW war doch immernoch die Zeit vor BC und das wird sich nicht ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed

Deswegen hab ich mit BC aufgehört wenn es am schönsten is soll man aufhören.War eine tolle zeit und hab super nette leute kennengelernt,deswegen würde ich nicht über wow herziehen.Aber finde es schade was aus dem game geworden.Liegt evtll nicht nur an der comm sondern auch an blizz selber.Solche sachen wie ehre leechen und spam von chinafarmern is echt schlimm. SOWAS GABS BEI UNS FRÜHRER NICHT wollt ich schon immer mal sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So far liebe wowler euch viel spass noch ...

WAR is coming 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (24. März 2008)

Clive schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst: alle die dem ersteller des threads zustimmen leben in einer Traumwelt.
> 
> In azeroth ist alles möglich, wow ist quasi unendlich. wenn man die jetzige spielwelt mit berlin vergleicht, ist das , was noch dazu kommen kann grösser als deutschland. und wow wird DEFINITIV länger als 2011 laufen (ausser blizz geht bankrott, was unmöglich ist) also sind solche diskussionen völliger quatsch.
> 
> ...



word und wenn ihnen wirklich nixx mehr einfällt resetet ausversehen ihrgend ein technicker alle server und wir fangen von vorne an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xargoth (24. März 2008)

Rofl was ein imba Thread!
...
Omg, sowas passiert wenn 14 jährige Kinder versuchen nachzudenken.
Klar "WoW 2" wird kommen! ganz sicher! *dream on*
Wenn ich dann schon so primitive Profile sehe..


> Was ich nicht mag:
> DICH
> Deine Mama
> Deine Oma
> ...


Und das mit dem hier vergleiche:


> Wie oben gesagt habe ich mit WoW aufgehört weil es mir zu kindisch wurde..


Da passt doch was nicht..

Nur mal so btw. wegen solchen Leuten wie dir ist das Spiel mit Kiddys übersäät, die nix besseres zu tun ham Foren mit äußert geistreichen Kommentaren zu spamen..

Nix für ungut aber über sowas zu diskutieren ist nicht sinnvoll...

Achja mimi unso =)


----------



## Butchero (24. März 2008)

Die sollen lieber WotLk rausbringen und dann erstmal Quests , PvP , Instanzen etc. bearbeiten.....

Also mir macht es kein Spass xy zu killen oder yx zu sammeln , das kann man abwechslungsreicher machen.

Pvp macht auch relativ wenig Spass , warum keine Massenschlachten wie z.b. in RF Online machen?

Ich erklär das kurz: 
1x pro Tag kann man sich entscheiden in ein Gebiet zu porten wo sich alle 3 Rassen in ihren dazugehörigen Basen treffen. Jede Basis hat ein Reaktor der von den Gegnern zerstört werden muss , deshalb muss man sich untereinander abklären wer defft und wer attackiert.
Zur Rush-Hour sind da gut 300-400 unterwegs von lvl 1-50. Natürlich lohnt es sich aber erst mit lvl 35 ca. dorthin zu gehen.
Wenn zwei Reaktoren zerstört sind darf die gewinner rasse , Materialien sammeln die sehr wertvoll sind.


Wer das mal erlebt hat , der weiß was richtiges pvp und nicht diese kacke im alterac wo horde und ally nebeneinander vorbeilaufen (!?!?!?!?) find ich persönlich lächerlich


Instanzen sind eigentlich noch ganz gut weil die bosse abwechslungreich sind.


Naja das ist meine Meinung , ich gebe dem Spiel mit WotLk die letzte chance danach gibts irgendwann ja noch WAR!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofriese (24. März 2008)

Aha... Da kann ich dir sagen, lieber TE, dass du falsch liegst. kkthxbye.


----------



## Carthos (24. März 2008)

Butchero schrieb:


> nicht diese kacke im alterac wo horde und ally nebeneinander vorbeilaufen (!?!?!?!?)



Ja das ist echt der Brüller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Im Alterac geht es nur noch darum, wer zuerst beim gegnerischen Boss ist. Arathi ist noch ganz OK, aber die Kriegshymnenschlucht ist Blödsinn. Capture the flag macht in Bezug auf ein Fantasy Szenario eigentlich keinen Sinn. Massenschlachten kann man aber vergessen. Was dabei heraus kommt wissen manche noch aus den Begegnungen zwischen Allianz und Horde im Vorgebirge. Das hat dermaßen geruckelt, dass kein PvP möglich war. Seit einiger Zeit ist das auch in Alterac zu beobachten. Bei mehr als 70 Spielern gibts eine Diashow.


----------



## Schlagetot (24. März 2008)

Sagt mal wo liegt hier eigentlich das Problem? Doe sogenante Story von WoW ist von Anfang an mehr als nur lau gewesen. Die ganze Warcraftwelt ist überzogen von mächtigsten Wesen von Welt wo gibt blabla..
Und jedes dieser achso übermächtigen Monster, Dämonen und anders getier kan ich mit 1-25 Sterblichen einfachen mensche (oder ähnlichem) tothauen. 
Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf di Idee bei dieser Spielwelt wäre irgendetwas aus "logischen" Gründen nicht machbar. Die ganze Welt ist Storytechnisch völlig auf Bombast und episch episch episch auf teufel komm raus ausgelegt.
Ständig wurden schon wärend der normalen Strategiespiele einfach was hinten drauf gesetzt, warum nicht in Zukunft auch?
Die haben ein ganzes Universum als backround von welchem sie grade mal 2 Planeten ins Spiel eingebaut haben. Warum soll nicht woanders noch was gemeineres und böseres leben? Und selbst wenn nicht, who cares. Das Spiel hat ein gutes Gameply und ist gut balanced, darum spielt man es doch.


----------



## D3L1GHT (24. März 2008)

> Sagt mal wo liegt hier eigentlich das Problem? Doe sogenante Story von WoW ist von Anfang an mehr als nur lau gewesen. Die ganze Warcraftwelt ist überzogen von mächtigsten Wesen von Welt wo gibt blabla..



Hast du die Bücher gelesen?
Nein?
Hab ich mir gedacht.


@Threadersteller: Du scheinst dich nicht auszukennen, es gibt noch SO VIEL, was eingebaut werden muss, z.B.: Kul'Tiras, Undermine, Plunder Isles, der Maelstrom mit Mak'aru und Naz'jatar, Argus usw. usf...


----------



## Seacore (24. März 2008)

HDZ könnte man weiterführen, über weltentstehung(titanen helfen) nachtelfen(sargeras beschwören) krieg mit den silithiden(gabs mal im off forum glaubeb ne schöne geschichte zu
und dann könnte man noch auf die planeten der vampirlords(komm grad net aufn namen, zum beispiel so einer wie bei sylvanas steht)


----------



## Sebastianos (24. März 2008)

die story von wow is eine

Neverending story, es läuft so gut wie noch kein MMORPG, und wird bestimmt nicht 2011 zugrunde gehen!


----------



## Bubi17 (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> /lachanfall
> 
> Medivh und Deathwing sind bei weitem nicht so mächtig wie Arthas. Wobei Medivh ja schon tot ist . Die einzige Person die es mit ihm Aufnehm könnte wäre Ashbringa
> 
> Dethwing wird mit WotLK Legbar sein



Mediv und Deathwing nicht so mächtig wie Arthas???, du Idiot hast wohl die Bücher net gelesen oder dich in irgenteinerweise vorher informiert. Mediv ist der mächtigste Zauberer in Azeroth und Deathwing ist/war einer der fünf Aspekte.

WoW 2 wird nie erscheinen, wozu einen Nachfolger bringen wenn der 1. Teil super läuft.

Arthas ist auch net der letzte Boss... es gibt noch Deathwing/Neltharion, Sageras (nur der Körper wurde vernichtet, nicht der Geist/die Seele von ihm), Mediv ist auch net Tod (schonmal die letzte Mission von WC3 gespielt, er sagt nur das seine Aufgabe erfült ist, nicht aber dass er Sterben wird), von den letzten Resten der Brennenden Legion weiß wann auch nicht was mit denen ist, dann gibt es noch die Alten Götter und die Titanen, also komm hier nicht mit "Es gibt keine Bosse mehr oder Arthas ist der Stärkste", das ist Stuss

Blizzard hat mal gesagt dass die mehr als genug Sachen hätten um mins 5 Addons zumachen (nach WotLK wohlgemerkt)

Quelle: www.wowwiki.com (durchlesen bringts, man muss es nur machen [und verstehen ist Englisch])


----------



## Redtim (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> /lachanfall
> 
> Medivh und Deathwing sind bei weitem nicht so mächtig wie Arthas. Wobei Medivh ja schon tot ist . Die einzige Person die es mit ihm Aufnehm könnte wäre Ashbringa
> 
> Dethwing wird mit WotLK Legbar sein



ok bei medivh stimme ich dir vllt zu aber deathwing? Also meiner meinung nach ist deathwing viel stärker als Arthas. 

und wo steht das Deathwing mit WotLK legbar is? das wäre mir sehr neu


----------



## Mofriese (24. März 2008)

"Arthas ist der Oberpwner und haut euch alle mit seinem Schwert auf'n Kopf." Nein, er ist NICHT der stärkste in WoW Universum meine Kinder... träumen schön und gut, aber wenn man etwas im Forum postet sollte man die Wahrheit wieder erkennen können.


----------



## lord just (24. März 2008)

also dann wollen wir mal was zum thema sagen und auch argumente dafür bringen.

ersteinmal gab es noch vor release von wow ne liste mit content, wo es unter anderem nothrend, die scherbenwelt, den maelstrom, südmeere usw. gab und wo man nur vermutungen drüber anstellen konnte, ob das alles in wow kommt oder nicht. es gab sogar ne reihenfolge, in der der content kommen sollte (erinner mich aber nicht mehr dran aber vielleicht hat ja einer der user nen screen davon) und in genau der reihenfolge kamen bzw. kommen die add-ons. wenn man jetzt weiter danach geht, dann wird es noch mindestens 2 oder 3 add-ons geben und man wird bis lvl100 leveln können.

ob es nun wirklich so kommt oder nicht ist dahingestellt, aber es ist doch recht wahrscheinlich, dass es mehr oder minder so kommen wird, da wow einfach zu gut läuft und immer mehr mit wow anfangen als aufhören (immer mehr aktive accounts).

dann wurde nach bc ja schonmal gesagt, dass kein weiteres add-on kommen würde, aber naja, es kommt ja wotlk und nur das entwicklerstudio hat sich geändert. man kann also nicht auf alles hören, was blizzard sagt. so darf man das mit dem stoff für weitere 10-20 jahre wohl nicht all zu wörtlich nehmen aber es ist sicherlich ein anzeichen dafür, dass wow noch einige jahre laufen wird.

zur frage was nach wotlk kommen soll:

naja es ist noch genug da und wurde auch von den anderen usern genannt. es gibt so vieles, was noch unfertig ist und wo die entwickler auf nachfrage immer antworten, dass es zu geeignetem zeitpunkt kommen wird (und wenn sonst nix mehr da ist, wirds halt kommen).

dass wow irgendwann ein ende haben wird ist klar, weil von anfang an gesagt wurde, dass wow nur die story zwischen warcraft 3 und 4 erzählen soll und wenn man mal überlegt wie lange es gedauert hat bis warcraft 3 oder jetzt starcraft 2 herrauskam wird man noch gut 4,6 oder gar 10 jahre warten können.

dann zum thema grafikengine:

man muss ja nicht direkt ne komplett neue machen, sondern einfach die alte aufwerten. in der engine steckt bestimmt noch viel drinn und man könnte da bestimmt noch was erstaunliches herauszaubern. blizzard muss halt nur gucken, dass der großteil der kunden das spiel trotzdem noch spielen können (in 3 oder 4 jahren werden eh fast alle dx9 oder dx10 karten im pc haben, weil es andere nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt und dann könnte blizzard auch ohne probleme nen grafikpatch rausbringen wie es sie z.b. auch in anderen mmorpgs gibt). selbst wenn man ne komplett neue grafikengine benutzen würde, könnte man die ohne probleme als patch herausbringen, weil man sie ja stückchenweise wie die normalen patches verteilen könnte und dank bittorrent und immer schneller werdendem internet sollte das kein problem sein.


----------



## Z_Riffel (24. März 2008)

Aso irgendwie ist diese Thema ja voll überflüssig. Wiso sollte Blizz WOW abkacken lassen, da sie ja so viel kohle schafeln damit. Und mit 2011, dass is ja lachhaft.


----------



## Härja (24. März 2008)

lord schrieb:


> ersteinmal gab es noch vor release von wow ne liste mit content, wo es unter anderem nothrend, die scherbenwelt, den maelstrom, südmeere usw. gab und wo man nur vermutungen drüber anstellen konnte, ob das alles in wow kommt oder nicht. es gab sogar ne reihenfolge, in der der content kommen sollte (erinner mich aber nicht mehr dran aber vielleicht hat ja einer der user nen screen davon) und in genau der reihenfolge kamen bzw. kommen die add-ons. wenn man jetzt weiter danach geht, dann wird es noch mindestens 2 oder 3 add-ons geben und man wird bis lvl100 leveln können.



habs grade eben (leider ohne quelle etc.) aus google gefischt, gemeint sein dürfte das hier:

- Draenor Set

Azuremyst Isle - 1 to 10
Bloodmyrk Isle - 10 to 20

Eversong Forest - 1 to 10
Quel'thalas - 10 to 20
Hellfire Peninsula - 58 to 62
Zangarmarsh - 60 to 64
Terokkar Forest - 61 to 65
The Deadlands - 63 to 67
Nagrand - 64 to 68
Blade's Edge Mountains - 66 to 70
Netherstorm - 67 to 70
Shadowmoon Valley - 69 to 70

- Northrend Set

Borean Tundra - 67 to 70
Howling Fjord - 67 to 70
Dragonblight - 69 to 72
Grizzly Hills - 70 to 73
Crystalsong Forest - 72 to 75
Zul'drak - 73 to 76
Sholazar Basin - 75 to 79
Storm Peaks - 76 to 80
Icecrown Glacier - 78 to 80

- Maelstrom Set

Gilneas - 77 to 80
Grim Batol - 78 to 81
Kul Tiras - 79 to 82
Kezan - 81 to 86
Tel Abim - 83 to 85
Zandalar - 84 to 87
Plunder Isle - 86 to 88
The Broken Isles - 87 to 90
The Maelstrom - 89 to 90

- Plane Set

Pandaria - 1 to 10
Hiji - 10 to 20

Wolfenhold - 1 to 10
Xorothian Plains - 10 to 20

The Green Lands - 88 to 91
The Dying Paradise - 91 to 94
The Emerald Nightmare - 94 to 97
The Eye of Ysera - 97 to 100

Deephome - 88 to 91
Skywall - 91 to 94
The Abyssal Maw - 94 to 97
The Firelands - 97 to 100

- Legion Set

K'aresh - 96 to 99
Argus Meadowlands - 97 to 100
Mac'Aree - 99 to 100
Maw of Oblivion - 100+
The Burning Citadel - 100+++


wobei ich nicht die ursprüngliche version finde, und daher nicht weiss, von wann das ist.


----------



## Te-Rax (24. März 2008)

Es gibt mehrere OPtionen....

-Sie könnten weiterhin Add-ons rausbringen, ich denke schon so noch 2 und WoW wird sich bestimmt so lange halten wie Ultima Online

-Ein Zweittes MMORPG von Blizzard wird herauskommen wo es wieder ein neues einzigartiges Gameplay gibt und die Grafik (endlich) überarbeitet wurde


----------



## Exaizo (24. März 2008)

Meine Prognose:
Arthas stirbt, Sargeras stirbt, Alle anderen sterben... 
Irgendwann kommt Irgendwann kommt ein durchgedrehter Imba-Overroxxor-Freak auf die Idee die ganzen Leute wiederzubeleben, sich mit Arthas zu vereinen und alles Beginnt von vorne... Die brennende Legion bekommt einen neuen anführer und alle sind Glücklisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taller Ghost Walt (24. März 2008)

Härja schrieb:


> habs grade eben (leider ohne quelle etc.) aus google gefischt, gemeint sein dürfte das hier:
> 
> ...
> - Northrend Set
> ...



Das klingt ja recht vielversprechend, wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, wie Gilneas oder Kul Tiras härtere Regionen als Arthas' Zuflucht sein können - hab' ich storymäßig was verpasst?!

Egal, ich denke jedenfalls auch dass durchaus noch Potential in WarCraft steckt. Wieviele AddOns noch kommen werden - keine Ahnung - aber zwei, drei könnt ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## LastOneYouSeeAlive (24. März 2008)

hört sich von mir scho wieder wie so ein whine tread alla wow am ende an, da hab i mal was für dich

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35482

das ist keine antwort aller käse zum whine sondern nur ein hinweis auf die andere ansichtsseite


----------



## Härja (24. März 2008)

Taller schrieb:


> Das klingt ja recht vielversprechend, wobei mir nicht ganz klar ist, wie Gilneas oder Kul Tiras härtere Regionen als Arthas' Zuflucht sein können - hab' ich storymäßig was verpasst?!



naja, in (lvl)relation zum dann aktuellen addon sind sie es ja grad nicht,^^ ähm, wenn man versteht was ich meine...


----------



## Taller Ghost Walt (24. März 2008)

Härja schrieb:


> naja, in (lvl)relation zum dann aktuellen addon sind sie es ja grad nicht,^^ ähm, wenn man versteht was ich meine...



Ja, gut - hast recht, sie liegen in etwa gleich (aber höher als die Scherbenweltregionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).  Trotzdem wüsst ich jetzt nicht, was man da bekämpfen sollte, sind die nicht mehr in Allianzhänden? (Ich seh' schon, muss mich mal wieder in die Hintergrundgeschichte einlesen...)


----------



## sTereoType (24. März 2008)

mal ehrlich. wenn ich hier einige kommentare lese wie "wow wird ewig laufen" oder "das geht locker bis 2017" frag ich mich was einige leute denken was wow 2017 ist? wow wird 2017 ein NICHTS sein. blizzard kann noch soviel conten für wow bereit halten. das ändert nix daran das wow irgendwann nicht mehr mithalten kann. meine prognose: 2013 ist offizieller server shot down seitens blizz( privat server werden bestimmt noch länger bleiben)


----------



## Nhu (24. März 2008)

Noch zu tötende Bosse: Der wahrscheinlich verrückt gewordene Malfurion, Deathwing (der bekanntlich noch lebt), Azshara, usw.


----------



## Deadwave (24. März 2008)

Denke nicht das es das letzte Addon sein wird, Läuft einfach zu gut.
Trotdem denke ich das es bald einen WoW-Nachfolger geben wird.
Aber ich wette das wie nach jedem Addon über einen enorm langen Zeitraum speckuliert wird wann das neue Addon rauskommen wird und 3 Jahre danach wird dann angekündigt das ein WoW 2 rauskommen wird und wir uns noch sehr sehr lange gedulden dürfen^^ Das traue ich Blizz auf jeden Fall zu..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kr4ZoR (24. März 2008)

also ich würd sagen das blizzard irgendwann mal einsieht das es total dämlich ist das lvl immer weiter hochzuschrauben... ich denk mal die werden das irgendwann mal einsehen und erweiterungen rausbringen in denen es neuere (nicht imma >viel< bessere) gegenstände gibt und vllt. neue pvp zonen oder ideen... vllt. machen die dann so massengemetzel oda...
zu wow 2... sowas passiert seeehr oft wenn ein spiel sehr erfolgreich ist... es gibt eine fortsetzung die nicht kompatibel mit der älteren ist = viel geld... dafür wird es mehr erweiterungen gebn usw...
vllt. aber denken die sich auch einfach nen neuen "böse-wicht" aus der die älteren dann killt oso... den muss man dann durch etliche innis oda raids jagen usw...


----------



## Synid (24. März 2008)

Ein wenig Kopfschütteln muss man schon, wenn Leute denken dass WoW nochmal 10 Jahre läuft..
Irgendwo hieß es einmal von offzieller seite ab 2011 oder so wird das spiel nicht mehr supportet.
Andererseits sagten sie auch jedes Jahr ein neues Addon.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird sicher noch ein Addon oder 2 nach WotLK kommen, eventuell der Smaragdgrüne Traum und die Südmeere, doch denke ich wird bald an einem neuen MMOG gearbeitet, eventuell World of Starcraft..


----------



## Arahtor (24. März 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> 1.) blizzard hat bekannt gegeben das arthas nicht stirbt
> 2.) wow wird bis lvl 100 gehen und die last ini ist die brennende zidadelle
> 3




Richtig


----------



## RockMortin (24. März 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> 1.) blizzard hat bekannt gegeben das arthas nicht stirbt
> 2.) wow wird bis lvl 100 gehen und die last ini ist die brennende zidadelle
> 3




Ich dachte bis lvl 120 wie bei Warcraft 3


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Das schönste WoW war doch immernoch die Zeit vor BC und das wird sich nicht ändern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (24. März 2008)

also hab auch gehört bzw gelesen
das es bis lvl 100 gehen soll
und das der maelstrom nachher noch dazu kommt 
und bosse kann man noch genug reinbringen

erstes grafikupdate kommt mit wotlk
und laufen tut es auch gut warum abstellen

warum wow2 nur wegen grafik?
auch unsinn

ich denk auch das blizz dann eher nen anderes spiel online ansiedeln wird

hoffe auf diablo wär der bringer
da könnten sie auch neue grafik reinbringen


----------



## Tiriu (24. März 2008)

Blizz haben selbst gesagt, dass sie vorerst KEIN WoW 2 rausbringen werden und das müssen sie auch nicht machen, DENN: man muss für ne neue Grafik nich ein komplett neues Spiel rausbringen ... ein paar Leute  glauben das zwar nicht aber es ist so. 

Und ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung man sollte Leuten mit solchen Profilen, die WoW dann auch noch zu kindisch finden nichts glauben! 

Dazu möchte ich noch einwerfen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass es nicht auf das Alter ankommt ob man ein "Kiddie" ist sondern auf das Verhalten ... und echt, wer schon soen Scheiß in seim Profil schreibt, den sollte man gar nicht erst ernst nehmen.

Nun zurück zum eigentlichen Thema

Ich glaube das WoW noch weiter bis mindestens 2015 läuft ... es werden zwar einige Leute durch War und AoC abwandern aber trozdem wird sich WoW noch lohnen. Zum jetzigen Content will ich anmerken ... wenns euch keinen Spass macht ... warum spielt ihr WoW dann ???

Ich raide momentan Kara und ich mach es nicht hauptsächlich wegen den Items, sondern wiel es mir einfach Spass macht zu raiden ... nathürlich is es auch super wenn man endlich das tolle neue Item hat aber das ist nicht die Hauptsache 

MFG Tiriu


----------



## Geronimus (24. März 2008)

arthas mag vielleicht nicht sterben aber besiegen kann man ihn trotzdem...wird er halt verbannt und kommt ein paar addons später gestärkt zurück...ausserdem kommen sicher noch mehr heldenklassen...das sind auch wieder 25 patches^^
und wozu wow 2? blizzard verdient zuviel geld mit wow um das aufs spiel zu setzen...und so schnell kommt kein mmog das blizzard soviele kunden wegnimmt, so das sie wow aufgeben


----------



## Kampftrinker13 (24. März 2008)

Es wurde bereits gesagt (2006), dass es noch Contentideen für die nächsten 20-25 Jahre (!) gibt.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2008)

Jeah KainvonNosgoth dein Signatur Bild ist ja zu geil...!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (24. März 2008)

Kampftrinker13 schrieb:


> Es wurde bereits gesagt (2006), dass es noch Contentideen für die nächsten 20-25 Jahre (!) gibt.



ideen für 25 jahre, man kanns auch übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (24. März 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> ideen für 25 jahre, man kanns auch übertreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Leute für die Ideen kamen schon mit Anzug auf die Welt.


----------



## Seryma (24. März 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> 1.) blizzard hat bekannt gegeben das arthas nicht stirbt
> 2.) wow wird bis lvl 100 gehen und die last ini ist die brennende zidadelle



3. Maelstrom vergessen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uaaargh (24. März 2008)

nun ich denke auch dass da nicht mehr viel an addons kommen wird denn blizzard würde sich irgendwie lächerlich machen wenn da auf einmal charketere mit lvl 120 rumlaufen...ich denk mal ab 80 ist schluss...dennoch wünsche ich mir dass bei einem eventuellen WoW 2 nicht zu viel verändert wird denn ich liebe WoW so wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KainvonNosgoth (24. März 2008)

ideen kann man viele haben 
umsetzbar und brauchbar is ne andere frage

aber ich denke es wird noch einige jahre laufen
und klar kommt konkuerrenz aber die marke von 10mio wird so schnell keiner knacken

@soramac danke^^


----------



## BunnyBunny (24. März 2008)

meiner meinung wird nach wotlk maelstrom kommen
außerdem gibt es hier bei buffed irgeneinen user der mal ne zeit lang ne liste  von 2005 gepostet hat wie die möglichen erweiterungen sein könnten und siehe da bei bc war fast alles richtig nordend war die erweiterung danach und so weiter daher setze ich etwas auf diese angaben und denke daher das maelstrom als nächstes nach wotlk kommt


wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


MFG
Bunnybunny


----------



## Assul (24. März 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Hasstirade²:
> 
> Ach ja noch was: Alle die nicht seiner Meinung sind sind seiner Ansicht nach Idioten die es nur nicht verstehen was er sagt....




/signed


----------



## Wojtek (24. März 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> 1.) blizzard hat bekannt gegeben das arthas nicht stirbt
> 2.) wow wird bis lvl 100 gehen und die last ini ist die brennende zidadelle
> 3




da will ich jetzt aber ne quellen angabe ja??


----------



## airace (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Hallo...
> folgendes sind Spekulationen und Meinungen von mir. Ich wünsche mir das ihr das ganze mit euren Meinungen kommentiert.
> 
> ALso...
> ...



das mus stimmtn oder ein warcraft 4 nach wc tft um die story fortzusetzen


----------



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

Das hier läuft in eine ganz andere Rcichtung als es sollte. Ich bitte um einen close von einem Moderator damit ich mir nicht die wüstesten Beleidigungen von irgentwelchen /deinemamaistscheiße Kindern anhören muss. /sign an die Handvoll Leute die was Sinnvolles gepostet haben /ichhasseeuchauch an die die mir PMs mit Drohungen und wüsten Beleidigungen geschickt haben


Also bitte lieber Charcaroth oder liebe Tikume oder wer auch immer noch bei Buffed Moderator ist

BItte bitte
/close


----------



## Assul (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Das hier läuft in eine ganz andere Rcichtung als es sollte. Ich bitte um einen close von einem Moderator *damit ich mir nicht die wüstesten Beleidigungen von irgentwelchen /deinemamaistscheiße Kindern anhören muss. *



self own3d!


----------



## Härja (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> irgentwelchen /deinemamaistscheiße Kindern anhören muss.



öhm, entgeht mir deine dir eigene ironie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

Ich sage in meinem Profil das ich deine Mama nicht mag. Das sie scheiße ist oder (wie ich mir in einer PM anhören musste) eine Nutte sei sage und behaupte ich nicht


----------



## Mofriese (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> ... /sign an die Handvoll Leute die was Sinnvolles gepostet haben...


Leute die etwas Sinnvolles gepostet haben, sind die Leute, die dir zugestimmt haben... richtig?


----------



## Alogian (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Ich sage in meinem Profil das ich deine Mama nicht mag. Das sie scheiße ist oder (wie ich mir in einer PM anhören musste) eine Nutte sei sage und behaupte ich nicht


Omg, um 23:17 solltest du doch schon schlafen!
Der Sandmann ruft!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2008)

ich sag euch einfach mal die addons vorraus

1. Der Smaragdgrüne Traum
2. Der Mahlstomr
3. Ende von WOW
4. Diablo MMO kommt heraus
5. Die ganzen Suchtis werden heulen aber dann DMMO spieln
6. Alle werden sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raorkon (24. März 2008)

Mofriese schrieb:


> Leute die etwas Sinnvolles gepostet haben, sind die Leute, die dir zugestimmt haben... richtig?



Nein die Leute die was SInnvolles gepostet haben sind die die nicht mit Du bist so dumm angefangen haben oder mit Kack dich nicht ein geendet haben


----------



## Assul (24. März 2008)

Mofriese schrieb:


> Leute die etwas Sinnvolles gepostet haben, sind die Leute, die dir zugestimmt haben... richtig?



Sehr schön formuliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soffyo (24. März 2008)

Hallo,

WOW wird solang weiterlaufen wie es Geld einbringt oder Blizzard aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen das Interesse verliert und so wie es ausschaut kann das noch eine Weile dauern!


Ich denke man kann das Ende von WOW nicht an der Story oder verbleibenden Bossen festmachen, sollte es noch genügend interessierte Spieler geben wird die Story einfach irgendwie weitergesponnen. Durchaus möglich das irgendwann ein WC4 kommt um der Sache eine neue Richtung zu geben auch die Grafik sollte kein Problem darstellen dies kann man schließlich durch Patches beheben und sei es das es über mehrere verteilt wird wenn dieses Update zu groß ist!

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hatte WOW wird es solange geben wie es genug Spieler gibt die dafür bezahlen!

Ein WOW2 kann ich mir momentan nicht vorstellen schon gar nicht neben WOW1!

Meine Vermutung ist eher das dieses NextGen Mmorpg World of Starcraft sein wird es wird eingeführt werden mit Starcraft 2 ähnlich wie WOW mit WC3.
Man wird wahrscheinlich einige WOW-Spieler an WOS verlieren , aber da sie ja bei Blizzard bleiben wird es wohl keinen interessieren, dadurch aber viele neue Kunden gewinnen die mit Fantasy nichts anfangen können!


----------



## Härja (24. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Nein die Leute die was SInnvolles gepostet haben sind die die nicht mit Du bist so dumm angefangen haben oder mit Kack dich nicht ein geendet haben


irgendwie bist du ein bisschen überempfindlich. im großen und ganzen war der diskussionsverlauf doch okay.
verfügt halt nicht jeder über so eine geschliffene ausdrucksweisewie du^^


----------



## Clamev (24. März 2008)

zum Thema WOW wird solange laufen wie es Profit abwirft
Ja wir leben in einer Kapitalistischen Welt auch wenn man dir das anscheinend in der Grundschule noch nciht beigebracht hat Raorkon


----------



## sTereoType (25. März 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> zum Thema WOW wird solange laufen wie es Profit abwirft
> Ja wir leben in einer Kapitalistischen Welt auch wenn man dir das anscheinend in der Grundschule noch nciht beigebracht hat Raorkon


auch wenn mich das profil von raorkun irritiert(mal ehrlichd as solltest du wirklich ändern sofern du ernst genommen werden willst) , war er doch einer die diese ansicht vertraten(oder hab ich mich die ganze zeit verlesen^^). erst lesen da posten clamev ,und nicht einfach die letzte seite überschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (25. März 2008)

Ich habe alles gelesen und halte es nicht sehr profitabel Geld für die entwicklung von einem WOW2 auszugeben mit dem man sich dan auch noch selber die Kunden wegnimmt .


----------



## Strickjacke (25. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist das witzige an dem Thread - der Thread-Ersteller ist kein Blizzard-Kunde in Sachen aktiver WoW-Account, sondern spielt laut eigener Aussage auf einem Privat-Server.




Was haben hier eigentlich Spieler aus Piraten Servern zu Posten?
Falls es stimmt was du hier anmerkst ZAM, würde ich empfehlen dieses Forenmitglied aus dem Forum zu entfernen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Piraten Spieler, Ebay Chars und Goldkäufer -  ihr bescheisst Euch doch nur Selbst.
RL Looser tipp ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: mybuffed-Seite von Raorkon erst im nachhinein betrachtet.

Solltet ihr vielleicht auch mal tun, nachdem ich gesehen hab dass es sich um ein ziemlich junges Kiddie handelt, bin ich in schallendes Gelächter ausgebrochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> ich mir nicht die wüstesten Beleidigungen von irgentwelchen /deinemamaistscheiße Kindern anhören muss.



wie schon gesagt hast dich selbstgeownd


----------



## Dusktumy (25. März 2008)

Khem schrieb:


> ein wow2 wird es sicherlich nicht geben. eher wird sowas ala diablo online kommen... meine vermutung




So Denke ich das auch.
Ich würde mich über Starcraft Online freuen, aber es kommt erst mal Starcraft 2 * freu *

Und wie man im Internet schon mitbekommen hat arbeitet Blizzard an nem neuen Online-Game wo es geheissen hat " es wird sich bei diesem Project um ein völlig neues Game handeln " naja schau mer mal, dann seh mer schon


----------



## Variolus (25. März 2008)

Irgendwann wird WoW sich selbst überlebt haben, soviel ist sicher. Wann das soweit ist, müssen wir abwarten, auf jedenfall nicht solange immer neue Spielerrekorde fallen. 
WoW bringt viel Geld und Vivendi Blizzard wird alles versuchen den Goldesel nicht zu schlachten. Bessere Grafik mit nachfolgenden Patches und Addons sollte man schon erwarten, immerhin läuft WoW auf 5 Jahren alten Rechnern noch einigermassen stabil in weiteren 3-4 Jahren werden nicht einmal 5% der potentiellen Kunden so eine Krücke besitzen. Die Ansprüche an die Optik werden steigen und irgendwann gehts halt nicht mehr, dann ist die aktuelle Engine einfach nicht mehr leistungsfähig genug. 
Bis dahin wird sich Blizzard allerdings nicht auf die faule Haut legen. Es wird irgendwann ein Wc4 (noch mehr Storyelemente zum verarbeiten) rauskommen und sicher auch ein anderes MMORPG (Diablo oder Starcraft, vielleicht was ganz anderes?), vielleicht gibt es dann eine kurze Pause und wenn es danach noch genug Fans von Warcraft gibt, wird es auch mit großer Sicherheit ein WoW2 mit dann zeitgemäßer Grafik geben.

Bis zum Ende von WoW wird sich noch einiges tun. Neuere Onlinespiele haben neue Ideen, die sich nicht so einfach mit dem bestehenden System vereinbaren lassen. Trotzdem reicht der Content noch für mindestens ein weiteres, komplettes Addon nach WotLk.


----------



## Sleepin Master (25. März 2008)

Es ist herrlich soviel "Quark" zu lesen^^

Also...lasst die Erweiterung doch erstmal kommen....und seht dann weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob es WoW ewig geben wird oder nicht ist doch egal oder??

Habt ihr Angst euch nach WoW wieder mit dem RL zu befassen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggard215 (25. März 2008)

wie du schon sagtest, es steht in den sternen...also einfach abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torvitas (25. März 2008)

Moin Moin ^^

vielleicht ma zurück zum thema ^^


wie hier schon gesagt wurde, denke auch ich, dass man gar nicht über Das-nach-WotL sprechen kann. Denn wer weiß denn schon wie Blizzard verschiedene geschichten auslegen wird. Vielleicht kann man auf den Heimatort der Draenei reisen. (und nein, das ist nicht Draenor. man lese World of Warcraft: Der Aufstieg der Horde)   

Was ich persönlich nich kapiert habe ist, ob Kil'Jeaden  mit 2.4 killbar is. Kael'thas hat den wohl wieder beschworen, wie ich das gelesen hab,  aber ob der auch'n Endboss einer Inze werden wird: kP =/

Und hier wurde gesagt, dass Deathwing und Medivh bei wietem nicht so mächtig wären wie Arthas ^^
Neltharion ist, bzw war, ein Aspekt ^^ die halten die Welt an sich zusammen ^^ glaub kaum dass da son Todesritter es mit einem Drachen ausnehmen kann, dessen Flügel die Alpen umspannen würden.

also wie gesagt,  die Story von WoW kann man doch jetzt nicht festlegen. Wieso sollte sie mit wc:tft enden. 

Des weiteren halte ich Sargeras als einen Raidboss für anunwarscheinlich, da er leider schon nicht mehr unter uns weilt ^^  abgesehen davon dass er von Medivh besitz ergriffen hat. Vllt muss man ihn ja austreiben oder so ^^
Oder es wird sowas geben wie HdZ4 oder so.
Wo man vllt Sargeras daran hindern muss das Portal über dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit zu betreten. 
Sowas irgendwie. 
Von Alextrasza hab ich lang nix mehr gehört. Die soll ja wohl damals von Gul'dan geknechtet worden sein.

Vielleicht gibts die ja ma als Raidboss. 

eine weitere mutmaßung wäre, dass "die Drei" irgendwie als Boss verfügbar sein könnten, was ich persönlich für Schwachsinn halte. Denn die sind mitab die mächtigsten Wesen im ganzem Azeroth Universum. ich finds insgesammt einfach zu unrealistisch, dass ein zusammengewürfelter haufen von sterblichen Völken es mit solchen Kreaturen aufnehmen könnte.

Ein weiterer Boss wird hundert pro  Azshara sein, wenns Lady Vashj schon gibt. 

Als letztes will ich anmerken, dass es noch ne Menge nicht betretbare Gebiete in Azeroth gibt, die Spielraum für große Patches bieten.  Wie zB zul'aman es war.

Beispiele:

1.Das Gebiet über den Pestländern. links neben den Geisterlanden.

2.rechts von Loch Modan

3.rechts von der Brennenden Steppe

4.links von der brennenden Steppe

und als 5. Punkt das fette Tor im Süden vom Silberwald. Da könnt ich mir gut ne Zwergeninze vorstellen. 


Fakt ist, die Story von Wow is noch lange nich zu ende. Viele große Patches werden die Zeit bis zum 3.Addon hinauszögern.

Soviel aus meiner Sicht =)   würd mich freuen wenn ihr eure Meinung zu meinem Text posten würden.

Danke im Vorraus ^^

Torvitas


----------



## DonmastrO (25. März 2008)

Lama schrieb:


> Ist doch wie bei Counterstrike..
> das war 1-2 Wochen hoch dabei und heute (nach 9 Jahren) redet auch "keiner mehr davon".
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehm du weisst schon das es sowas wie die ESL noch gibt und counterstrike weiterhin besteht...du sucht in der falschen community, wenn du sagst KEINER redet mehr davon. ich kenne genug leute die es noch spielen und sogar über ESL tournaments!


----------



## Ohmnia (25. März 2008)

Copy paste aus Raorkon Buffed Profil:

Hey Ho...
Der Barde mit der rosanen Gitarre ist am Start...

!!!! Ich mag das Standart Blogg Interface und werde es nicht ändern!!!! ( Nur um die PM Flut zu unterbinden)

Ich bin 14... Ein Hobbit Barde auf Beleagar und ich spiele neben bei WoW auf nem Privat Server... 

Über WoW:
Wie oben gesagt habe ich mit WoW aufgehört weil es mir zu kindisch wurde.. Auch weil es dort kein (bzw. wenig) Player RP gibt. Ich spiele seid kurzen nebenbei wieder auf nem Privat Server (BlizzLike). Vor meiner Blizz Zeit spielte ich auch auf nem Privat Server.
Auf dem Richtigen Server hatte ich eine 40 Elfen Druidin, einen 15 Zwerg Jäger und nen 33 Troll Mage. Auf dem Privat Server hatte ich einen 70 Human Mage (Name Raorkon) und nen 41Gnom Mage
Also...
Ich bin jetzt mehr im HdRo und GudW (Gott und die Welt) Forum aktiv... 


Ne Sorry aber echt Raorkon. Du bist 14, hast auf dem offiserver ned mal nen 70er Char, betitelst hier andere Kinder, bist aber selbst noch eins und du handelst als wärst der König der Welt.. Wayne interessierts was du denkst? Bezahlt erst mal bei Blizz nen Monatsbeitrag, nenn die WoW Comm nicht kindisch und komm mal auf die Welt. Du bist n Kind das WoW zu kindisch findet.. Tut uns echt leid aber den Mimimimi Baby Mode gibts auf dem offi Blizzserver nicht, den findest leicht auf Privatservern wo du mit gleichaltrigen und jüngeren Mimimimi spielen kannst. Also husch husch ab ins Privatserverbettchen und verpass ja die Kinderstunde nicht. und btw niemand beleidigt meine Mutter, schon gar nicht ein 14 jähriges Mimimimi Illegal-auf-privat-server-spiel-Kiddy.


----------



## Mofriese (25. März 2008)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Ne Sorry aber echt Raorkon. Du bist 14, hast auf dem offiserver ned mal nen 70er Char, betitelst hier andere Kinder, bist aber selbst noch eins und du handelst als wärst der König der Welt.. Wayne interessierts was du denkst? Bezahlt erst mal bei Blizz nen Monatsbeitrag, nenn die WoW Comm nicht kindisch und komm mal auf die Welt. Du bist n Kind das WoW zu kindisch findet.. Tut uns echt leid aber den Mimimimi Baby Mode gibts auf dem offi Blizzserver nicht, den findest leicht auf Privatservern wo du mit gleichaltrigen und jüngeren Mimimimi spielen kannst. Also husch husch ab ins Privatserverbettchen und verpass ja die Kinderstunde nicht. und btw niemand beleidigt meine Mutter, schon gar nicht ein 14 jähriges Mimimimi Illegal-auf-privat-server-spiel-Kiddy.


So siehts aus.


----------



## KunQ (25. März 2008)

mal BTT:

Guckt euch mal CS an.... vll. Dummes Beispiel aber gibt es nunja fast 10 Jahre (Beta mit eingerechnet)....
Und es haben sicherlich weitmehr als 10 Millionen Spieler gespielt.

Anderes Beispiel: Super Mario! und jetzt mal ernst.... Spiele kann man, solange man leute mit Ideen hat, (wie bei Super Mario ODER Blizzard...) Solange erweitern wie man Will... Mit jedem Addon die Grafik Pushen oder mal einen High End Grafik Patch rausbringen... Nach 3 Jahren WoW hat Blizzard über 10 Mio. Spieler und ihr denk das mit WotLK oder 1-2 Addons danach Schluss ist?!?

Bester Einfall ist doch wohl HDZ! Damit könnten Sie selbst den Krieg mit den Titanen etc. alles einfügen! also es ist noch sehr viel da und kann jederzeit noch um Viel Mehr erweitert werden!


----------



## Aschingrai (25. März 2008)

Irgendwann stirbt jedes spiel -.-

Aber WoW wird da ziemlich hartnäckig sein. Storytechnsich können sie es theoretisch ziehen wie zwei stück Kaugummi die vorher gut durchgekaut und -gelutscht wurden. (bin ich heute theatralisch, wahnsinn)

Aber ich schätze mal es wird wirklich so wie bei Dragon Ball Z

Der UBAR-Gegner nummer 1 wird knapp gelegt, kurz alles gut, dann kommt UBAR-Gegner nummer 2, der iss bissl stärker als nummer 1, kann aber durch ne neue mystische Technik doch gelegt werden, kurz alles gut, UBAR-Gegner nummer 3 kommt, der wieder bissl stärker iss, es scheint als könne ihn keiner besiegen, aber am ende schafft mans doch usw... 

langer post für kurze Meinung: WoW stirbt fürn paar jahre mal nicht


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (25. März 2008)

zurück zum thema:

ich finde mit lvl 100 is dann aber auch gut. immer dieses leveln mit einseitigen quests wird auf dauer langweilig. wie schon gesagt, kann man ja durch patches immer mehr inis und raids rausbringen, weil noch längst nicht alle möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft sind.
falls es mit dem leveln doch so weit kommen sollte, dass man bis 120 oder gar 150 leveln kann, sollte man wirklich das questsystem ("töte x wildschweine / bringe mir x wildschweinhauer") abwechslungsreicher gestalten und erfahrung nicht nur für mobkills vergeben (z.b. gebäude zerstören; pvp-kills; o.ä. sollten erfahrungspunkte bringen).
natürlich wird ein neues addon erst interessant, wenn neue völker, berufe und klassen herauskommen aber auch dabei kann man es übertreiben. zum einen gibt es die suchtis, die jedes volk, jeden beruf, jede klasse beherrschen wollen und dann noch längere zeit vorm bildschirm kleben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , um das zu erreichen. zum anderen wird es für die normalen spieler schnell unübersichtliçh, wenn es irgendwann 3 fraktionen mit jeweils 7 völkern, 12 klassen und 15 berufen geben wird.
deswegen hängt es hauptsächlich von den spielern ab, wie lange es wow noch geben wird. vielleicht wird blizzard regelmäßig die foren durchforsten, um entstehende kundenwünsche aufzugreifen und das nächste addon einzuführen.

was meint ihr? bin schon auf eure meinungen gespannt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (25. März 2008)

Finds echt toll, wie manche Leute meinen sich als Spezialisten und Wahrheitskenner aufführen zu müssen.

Die Diskussion wie es weitergeht is so schon spannend genug ohne das jeder meinen muss er "weiß" wie es ist.
Letztendlich ist es doch so, das nur Blizzard weiß wie es weitergeht. Und jeder von uns gespannt ist, mit welchen neuen Gebieten und Gegnern sie uns überraschen werden.

Ob die sich letztendlich dann an WC3 anlehnen werden ist genauso Sache von Blizz wie alles andere.
Und wenn sie im nächsten Patch einen Sandmann einbaun, der als bösester Obermob random in der alten Welt die Hauptstädte überfällt und alle einschläfert.... dann machen die das ohne uns vorher zu fragen..^^

Is ja aber auch egal. Wer Spass hat am Spiel und das Spiel spielt.. der wird auch daran seine Freude finden.

Nochetwas was mir immer wieder mal übel aufstößt ist die Sache mit der Grafik.
Ja, die Grafik ist nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand. 
Mit Schuld daran ist sicherlich die Tatsache das auch Rechner "älteren Semesters" noch mitspielen können sollen.
Aber mal ehrlich. Es gibt auch genug Spieler die WoW genau deshalb spielen. Weil die Grafik noch so ein wenig Comichaft ist. Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht, wenn alles immer realer aussehen muss. Damit geht für mich der Bezug zu einem Spiel immer mehr verloren. Lieber die Grafik im Großen und Ganzen beibehalten und noch ein wenig an der Darstellung feilen. Vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit geben seine Rüstung selber ein wenig zu modifizieren, was Farbe angeht z.B. 
Die Frisur soll ja schon bald veränderbar sein. Evtl kann man ja auch mal noch Gewicht und Größe seines Chars ein wenig modifizieren.
Das wären Dinge die ich mir eher wünschen würde als eine komplette Überarbeitung der Grafik.


----------



## Drotan (25. März 2008)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Finds echt toll, wie manche Leute meinen sich als Spezialisten und Wahrheitskenner aufführen zu müssen.
> 
> Die Diskussion wie es weitergeht is so schon spannend genug ohne das jeder meinen muss er "weiß" wie es ist.
> Letztendlich ist es doch so, das nur Blizzard weiß wie es weitergeht. Und jeder von uns gespannt ist, mit welchen neuen Gebieten und Gegnern sie uns überraschen werden.
> ...




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nominos (25. März 2008)

Torvitas schrieb:


> Des weiteren halte ich Sargeras als einen Raidboss für anunwarscheinlich, da er leider schon nicht mehr unter uns weilt ^^  abgesehen davon dass er von Medivh besitz ergriffen hat. Vllt muss man ihn ja austreiben oder so ^^
> Oder es wird sowas geben wie HdZ4 oder so.
> Wo man vllt Sargeras daran hindern muss das Portal über dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit zu betreten.
> Sowas irgendwie.
> Von Alextrasza hab ich lang nix mehr gehört. Die soll ja wohl damals von Gul'dan geknechtet worden sein.


Aegwynn hat Sargeras' Avatar in Northend besiegt, nicht seinen physischen Körper. Wäre ja auch etwas unlogisch, da er von Azshara und ihren Höflingen beschworen werden musste vor der Teilung. Und Medivh ist auch schon lange tot, obwohl er in WC3 auftaucht.
HDZ4 wird es geben und zwar mit WotLK. Es geht dabei um Stratholme vor Arthas' Angriff und man muss gegen Mal'Ganis kämpfen.
Der rote Drachenschwarm wurde von den Orks mit der Dämonenseele erpresst, sie hätten die Eier von Alexstrasza zerstört, wenn die Drachen nicht auf sie gehört hätten. Sie hatten sich in Grim Batol verschanzt, deswegen findet man dort auch rote Drachen.



Torvitas schrieb:


> Beispiele:
> 
> 1.Das Gebiet über den Pestländern. links neben den Geisterlanden.
> 
> ...


1. Nach WCII zu urteilen, ist das Northeron.
2. Das Gebiet gehört zu Grim Batol.
3. -
4. -
5. Das ist Gilneas, eine der Königreiche der Menschen. Die Bewohner hatten sich vollkommen von der Außenwelt abgeschottet, als die Geißel über Lordaeron einfiel.

Es gibt aber viel mehr Orte, die noch nicht implementiert wurden; wie Zandalar, Undermine und Kul Tiras etc.


Die Geschichte von WoW kann endlos weitergehen, es könnten weitere HdZ-Events auftauchen, die Zandalaner, Ein Kreuzzug auf Argus und, und, und. 
Wenn Blizzard es will, könnten wir noch WoW zocken, wenn wir schon 100 sind, deswegen macht es wenig Sinn darüber zu diskutieren, es gibt einfach zu viele Sachen.


----------



## Shadowelve (25. März 2008)

Also ich denke sie lassen WotLK kommen und danach vorerst nichts mehr. Arthas wird besiegt, somit wär der Oberboss weg. Um die Geschichte hinter WarCraft realistisch wieder anzukurbeln muss eine neue "Gefahr" her, sprich ein neuer Endboss. Beste Lösung dafür wäre WarCraft 4, also wieder ein Echtzeit-Strategiespiel, in dem man (wie WarCraft 3) die neue Story miterlebt und sie dort bis zu einem gewissen Punkt erzählt wird. Wenn sich in dem neuen Teil der WarCraft Story genügend Gegner etablieren, dann wäre der Weg eines "WoW 2" frei.
Den Spielern nach WotLK irgendeinen Müll wie Smaragdgrüner Traum, Mahlstrom oder ähnlichem vorzusetzen finde ich - gelinde gesagt - eine Frechheit. Mit WotLK wird nun mal der Endboss bezwungen, es kann also keine schwereren Gegner geben, geschweige denn ganz neue Kontinente voller Gefahren (die alle gefährlicher sein müssten als Arthas / Lichkönig). Sargeras wäre locker paarmal stärker als Arthas, aber wie bereits zuvor erwähnt müssten nach Sargeras The End und die Credits kommen. Ausserdem wäre das schon ziemlich unlogisch, wenn 25 Mann den gefallenen Titanen Sargeras irgendwann legen können.

Interessanter Handlungsstrang im neuen WarCraft Teil wäre der Konflikt zwischen der Horde und den Untoten (Verlassene). Immer wieder in WoW findet man Indizien dafür, dass die Untoten das Bündnis als "zweckmässig" erachten und keine wirkliche Loyalität zu den anderen Völkern hegen. Zu wem die Blutelfen halten werden wäre auch interessant, zum einen teilen sie mit den Verlassenen Tristessa und erobern die Geisterlande zurück, zum anderen haben auch viele der Untoten Quel'Thalas zuvor zerstört. Desweiteren ist eine gefallene Hochelfe (Blutelfe) Anführerin der Verlassenen.
Auch könnten die anderen Menschennationen ihre Rückkehr feiern, indem sie versuchen ihr Heimatland aus den Klauen der Verlassenen und der Geißel zurückzuerobern. Immerhin haben viele Menschennationen überlebt, Stromgarde exisitert in der Zuflucht in Arathi, Gilneas ist in WoW nicht zugänglich, Dalaran bekommt seinen grossen Auftritt in WotLK, Kul Tiras ist eine abgelegene Inselnation und Azeroth (Stormwind) existiert auch, wie wir alle wissen. Lediglich 2 der 7 Nationen sind komplett untergegangen, Lordaeron und Alterac. Ihr Konflikt gegen die Verlassenen könnten die (noch) loyal zu Ihnen stehenden übrigen Hordevölkern auf den Plan rufen und schon haben wir gutes altes WarCraft, Allianz gegen Horde.

Naja wirklich viel kreatives fällt mir da auf die Schnelle nicht ein... man hat uns in WoW einfach die meisten Gegner bereits zum Abschuss freigegeben. Blizzard müsste zwangsläufig neue Gegner erfinden und mit Ihnen eine spannende Story liefern. Und das wird am besten in einem Strategiespiel umgesetzt. Mit einem open-end, welchen man in WoW 2 dann fertig spielen kann.

War bissl viel aber ich hoffe ihr hattet Spass dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So long
Shad


----------



## Raorkon (25. März 2008)

ICh bitte hiermit wieder um einen Close. EIne PM eines MItbuffs sagte mir ich wäre dumm, arogant (könnte sogar stimmen) ,meine Mama wäre ne NUtte und ich würde noch von ihm hören.


/close bitte


----------



## Ana95 (25. März 2008)

WTF?? ich finde das shlagrahm viiiiiiiiiel bessser zu caramelauflauf passt als son ein WotLK fuuuck... ier solltet mal in die schweiz kommen und betty bossi kennenlernen oder auch shon  mal was von dr. otker gehooert?? ier seid doch alles riiiiesen feeeettteee gegos.. ejh einfach nur gucarachas im hiirnii obe.. goend mal go luefte. hahaha uechi muettere ejhh.. 

muahahahahaha

FCL oleeehh


ihr missgeburten seid eh alle von der Krippe gestuerzt.


----------



## Shadowelve (25. März 2008)

omg...


----------



## Raorkon (25. März 2008)

*hustdeinemamahust*

/close bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Tanknix (25. März 2008)

Bei dem Teil mit der Krippe hat er bei mir zumindest recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonste siehe Sig von Raorkon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nastychaos (25. März 2008)

Also...

1. Blizzard  hatt Angekündigt das Arthas nicht sterben wird!
2. Selbst wen hatt Blizzard die Vollen Rechte der Lawcraft (Ist ja auch ihr Spiel), das bedeuet sie könnten einfach so tun als währe das nur ein kleines Kapitel gewesen und gehen irgendo anders hin durch ein Portal von mir auch auf einen anderen Planten ist ja wayne und erschaffen dort Dinge die 10  mal so starl sind wie der Lichking usw.!
3. Blizzard hatt angekündigt das WoW sich bis LvL 100 Weiterziehen würde!


----------



## Kujon (25. März 2008)

Programmchef schrieb:


> /dito
> 
> Mit WoW2 würden sie sich nur selber Schaden, ausserdem ist WoW ja so konzipiert das man die Grafik ohne viel aufwand erheblich verbessern könnte.
> 
> btw:an ein diablo 3 oder online würd ich auch hoffen^^



wie kann man sich selber schaden, wenn man die kunden durch Erweiterungen/Addons und/oder Fortsetzungen behält?


----------



## Raorkon (25. März 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> Bei dem Teil mit der Krippe hat er bei mir zumindest recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ICh glaube er ist eine sie.
Achja was meinst du Silence oder den Penny ?


----------



## Tomtek (25. März 2008)

Sorry aber ich kenn die History von WoW nicht gut aber ist Sargeras oder so... mächtgier als jede andere "kreatur" in Azeroth/scherbenwelt ?!(also mächtiger als Arthas?!) Angeblich soll nach WotLk irgendwas mit dem Maelstrom kommen wo man dann gegen Königin Azshara kämpft oder so..^^ aber WoW 2 wird sicher auch kommen !


----------



## svnshadow (25. März 2008)

hmmmm, erstmal....

ich denke gerade durch die alte grafik kann man viel spieler halten.... braucht man seinen rechner nicht ständig aufrüsten.... (danke everquest, wir hassen dich immer noc hfür teil 2)

das ein game lange halten kann sieht man auch bei dark age of camelot

storytech. bietet wow noch massig viel inhalt wo man noch hinkann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hey..... uns gehört azeroth, die scherbenwelt kleben wir auch..... wer wills mit uns aufnehmen.... machen auch hausbesuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fakt ist das mit dem lich king noch nicht das letzte wort g esprochen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer weiss was noch alles auf uns lauert... besonders wenn wir uns irgendwann mal direkt mit der brennenden legion anlegen.... da werden dann auch andere auf uns aufmerksam

aber weltumspannende kämpfe einer unbekannten fraktion zu einem bestimmten datum fänd ich schon klasse ^^ sturmwind unter belagerung, ironforge schliesst die tore etc 
und dieser belagerungszustand dann für eine woche und dann macht es sich auch bezahlt das die spieler soviel material gesammelt und in den städten abgeliefert haben

bzgl. privatserver..... sorry, aber da kannst du soviel manipulieren das das game ganz fix langweilig wird und du hast somit keine "ahnung" wieviel spass es richtig bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nich böse gemeint)


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2008)

Also erstmal zu WoW2: WoW 2 ist NOCH unrealistisch, da es schon bei WotLK hieß, dass man die Grafik nicht zu stark aufbohren wolle, damit Kunden nicht verloren gingen, die noch ältere PCs haben. Was aber geil wäre ein freiwilliger "Grafikpatch" von mir auch was auf DVD im Laden oder so. ODer per Versand für die Leute, die inner besseren Grafik spielen wollen.
So, dann mal zum Them mögliche Addons: Dank HDZ kann man einfach ein paar Missis aus WC1-3 nehmen, die bekannter sind (zum Beispiel Arthas Einfall in Silbermond, oder zusammen mit Kadghar und -lass mich nicht lügen- Lothar? zusammen Medhiv töten, als er von Sargeras - ich nenns mal so, auch wenn es nicht 100% astrein ist- bessesen war) und damit locker ein Addon machen. Dann gibt es noch den Maelstrom, Deathwing, Kil'Jeaden (habe gehört, dass im Sonnenbrunnen nicht sein "entgültiger" Tod sein soll), Sargeras dann fürs letzte Addon, bei dem man dann auch die anderen Titanen einbringen kann. Dann könnte man noch ein Addon machen, in dem es um die Quirai (oder wie man die schreibt ^^) machen. Man kann was mit der Heimat der Eredar vielleicht machen, was dann, weil keiner konkret was weiß mindestens 1 Addon machen könnte. Und dann noch ein Addon, dass ermöglicht, dass man Azeroth komplett betreten kann . Dabei fällt mir noch ne Frage ein: Südlich hinter dem Wall in Silberwald, ist dort Grim Batol? Oder was liegt dort?

Ach ja: findet ihr es auch so interessant, was noch alles kommen könnte? ^^


----------



## Shadowelve (25. März 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich kenn die History von WoW nicht gut aber ist Sargeras oder so... mächtgier als jede andere "kreatur" in Azeroth/scherbenwelt ?!(also mächtiger als Arthas?!) Angeblich soll nach WotLk irgendwas mit dem Maelstrom kommen wo man dann gegen Königin Azshara kämpft oder so..^^ aber WoW 2 wird sicher auch kommen !



Sargeras ist der Gründer und der Lord der brennenden Legion. Er ist locker paarmal stärker als Arthas, Sargeras ist einer der alten Götter die die Welt Azeroth erschaffen haben. Dann entschied er die Seite zu wechseln...das war die Kurzfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab gehört dass Azshara zu 70% bereits in WotLK vorkommt und besiegt werden kann. Naja steht nichts fest bis es erscheint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Göttlich (25. März 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Bullshit. Athas ist noch lange nicht der letzte "Boss"
> 
> Deathwing, Medivh, sind nur zwei Beispiele für mächtigerere Personen.
> Es wird kein WoW2 geben, es kommt ein Strategie-Nachfolger raus,
> ...




also zu medivh dann nur in den hdz  den der " böse medivh" ist schon lange tod er wurde von den heiligen paladinen nach dem 2. krieg getötet ( sowas solls geben^^ )
medivh selbst war nur böse da der geist von sargeras nachdem er von medivh mutter getötet wurde in ihren körper einfuhr und dort wartete bis medivh geboren wurde um seinen körper zu besitzen nach seinem tod wurde medivh aber zurück ins leben geholt der der welt nun als wächter dient da es die drachen nicht mehr machen  er war ja auch der prophet in wc3 der die allianz und die horde zum kampf gegen die brennende legion vereinte  also ein toller grund ihn zu bekämpfen


----------



## Sreal (25. März 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Sargeras ist der Gründer und der Lord der brennenden Legion. Er ist locker paarmal stärker als Arthas, Sargeras ist einer der alten Götter die die Welt Azeroth erschaffen haben. Dann entschied er die Seite zu wechseln...das war die Kurzfassung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sargeras ist zwar mächtiger aber ich denke das Arthas eine art leitfaden für die wow geschichte werden wird/ist, ich denke das wenn Irgendwann einmal Arthas und Sargeras aufeinander treffen sollten wird das n eher ausgeglichenes duell da wie gesagt Arthas story nicht enden wird und man erschafft nicht einen solchen helden/bösen, wenn man ihn einfach nebenbei von sargeras abschlachten lässt. Arthas ist weitaus die größte gefahr für sargeras als jeder anderer und ich wage auch zu sagen das arthas als lichkönig bzw mit ner zhul vereint nicht so bleiben wird, er wird mit sicherheit noch viel mächtiger werden.

und naja, Azshara wär eher was fürn weiteres addon.

und@ andere comments, 
blizzard hat bereits bestätigt das nach wotlk noch mindestens 3 weitere addons erscheinen werden. Das wurde auf der blizzcon 07 bestätigt. 
Des weiteren ist es unsinn von wow2 zu reden da es 
1. als einziger kommerz absteigen würde (nur für bessere grafik würde sich das kaum einer kaufen, bzw wäre es schwachsinn da die grafik von wow genau dieses auch ausmacht. des weiteren wäre es ebenfalls unsinn davon zu reden, dass es ein "wow nur besser" wäre da es einfach nur ein billiger abklatsch für grafik fetischisten wäre was blizz niemals machen würde.) 
2. würde blizzard wenn sie keine weiteren pläne von weiteren addons hätte schon längst neue leute einstellen würde die sich mit dem thema befassen was mehr oder weniger öffentlich geschehen würde bzw gäbe es bereits infos oder weitergehende spekulationen die sich auf realistischen kommentaren blizzards stützen würden.

mfg


----------



## Akium (25. März 2008)

Was für seltsame Spekulationen... *lol*

Die werden das Spiel so lange laufen lassen, solange sie Gewinn damit machen. 
Die Zeitspanne des Geldverdienens werden sie schlicht und ergreifend so lange strecken, wie es irgendwie geht.
Exakt so lange werden auch Addons kommen... solange sie Gewinn versprechen. 

Sobald die ganze Geschichte, die Kosten nicht mehr trägt wird abgeschaltet. 

Alleine wegen dem maketingtechnisch unbezahlbar wertvollen Namen, wird nach WoW, 100 % was neues rauskommen, welches diesen Namen auch trägt. Ob da nun ne "2" dahinter steht oder nicht, ist mal völlig egal..

Als ob sich nen Entscheidungsträger in so einer Firma um die "Story" schert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was denkt ihr denn, was Blizzard ist ? 

Nen Unternehmen, welches Geld verdienen will  ! 

Als ob sich im Vorstand von Blizz/Vivendi irgendjemand Gedanken um irgendwelche WoW Gilden macht, bzw ob irgendwelche Leute die mit ihrem RP durcheinanderkommen, wenn die Story nicht mehr stimmt.. *lol* 
Wie naiv ist das denn ?


----------



## Mofeist (25. März 2008)

hinter dem tor im silberwald ist im moment rein gar nichts war letztens drin isn abgegrenztes gebiet das auf der map größer dargestellt wird als es eigentlich ist^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. März 2008)

Um alle Fragen zu tilgen: Was ist da? Wer ist jetzt am Stärksten?

Schreibt eine PM an mich, dann sehe ich dass es euch wirklich intressiert.
Ich hab das schon mehrmals erfolgreich gemacht, und glaubt mir, Wenn ich schon
lese "Rechts von ..." Westen? Osten? Oder www.gidf.de? oder einfach mcih anschreiben...


btw. @ TE: Niemand beleidigt dich. wir machen nur darauf aufmerksam dass du nicht Qualifiziert bist so einen Fred mit derartigen Behauptungen aufzustellen. Falls dich wer über PM beleidigt ist das kein Grund den Fred zu löschen. Für mich ist er ein Sticky wert um zu sehen was anch WOTLK ist und es mit den Vermutungen hier abzugleichen.

MfG Schadoweye


----------



## Chenkoblaster (25. März 2008)

warscheinlich wird erst warcraft 4 rauskommen und es werde neue helden und fieslinge rausgebracht, ein jahr später wird man diese helden in voller pracht in wow genießen können...^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. März 2008)

Ich kann net Zitieren^^ Aber das ist von Göttlich:

also zu medivh dann nur in den hdz den der " böse medivh" ist schon lange tod er wurde von den heiligen paladinen nach dem 2. krieg getötet ( sowas solls geben^^ )
medivh selbst war nur böse da der geist von sargeras nachdem er von medivh mutter getötet wurde in ihren körper einfuhr und dort wartete bis medivh geboren wurde um seinen körper zu besitzen nach seinem tod wurde medivh aber zurück ins leben geholt der der welt nun als wächter dient da es die drachen nicht mehr machen er war ja auch der prophet in wc3 der die allianz und die horde zum kampf gegen die brennende legion vereinte also ein toller grund ihn zu bekämpfen

Der"böse" Medivh existiert nicht. es gab nur immer einen. Zuerst einen, der unter dem Einfluss Sargeras stand. Er starb durch die Hand Kadhgars, kann mich da auf Bücher (Mehrzahl) berufen. Er wurde von seiner Mutter Aegwynn wiederbelebt und ja, sie hat sargeras besiegt. Siehe meinen Fred hierzu:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=28063&st=0
Medivh ist der Wächter, ja, aber nicht so einer wie die Drachen. Die Drachen bekamen ihre Macht durch
die Titanen und wurden erschaffen um das Meisterwerk der Titanen (Azeroth) zu beschützen.
Medivh hingegen ist der "Wächter" des Bundes der Trisfalen. Daher der Name Tirisfal, oder andersrum, das wird in den Büchern schon geschrieben dass es keiner mehr weiß, vll. ist ingame eine neue info raus, kA.
Die Drachen schützen die Sterblichen noch immer. Viele Politiker, Herrscher und Helden der Völker Azeroths waren in wirklichkeit Drachen. Siehe Krasus, der große und weise Erzmagier von Dalaran. er ist der Gefährte Alestrasaz (Ich schreib den Namen jedesmal anders, bin zu faul das Buch auszupacken^^)
Ja, Medivh hat Horde und allianz am Mount Hjial geeint. Aber er ist nicht Böse. Warum sollte er also bekämpft werden? Er kämpfte am Mount Hjial sogar mit. Oder glaubt ihr sterbliche hätten Archimonde so leicht so lange zurückhalten können? Im Krieg der Urtume ging das, denn Archimonde stand nur ein kleiner Teil der Legion zur Verfügung. Hier am mount hingegen konnte er mit allem (!) aufwarten.

Uff, ihr seht, ich mach aus einer Maus einen Elefanten. Ebenso ist die Aussage, nur Loardaron und Alterac wären von den 7 Reichen vernichtet worden, falsch. Ich will hier aber net was dazu sagen, das wär dann ein zu langer Post, die würden mich in U-Haft nehmen^^

MfG Schadoweye


----------



## ithnur (25. März 2008)

Beim release von BC wurde bekannt gegeben, dass WoW noch mindestens 15 Jahre supportet wird...

Ich denke da kommen noch einige Sachen auf uns zu ;-)


----------



## Leto1 (25. März 2008)

Wieso macht ihr schon Gedanken über die Zeit nach Nordend? Das Addon ist noch nicht mal draußen!! Außerdem gibts noch eine Menge die man einfügen kann. Weitere Höhlen der Zeit Elemente, Sargeras-Kampf der in Wotlk garantiert nicht erscheinen wird. Dann gibts noch vielleicht ein Smaragdgrüner Traum Addon
Dann gibt es vielleicht nen Story-Wettbewerb im Stil von: Gestaltet die WoW-Geschichte weiter und gewinne 3 Freimonate oder so ähnlich. Da gibts noch ne Menge. Außerdem wird Arthas bestimmt nicht gleich sterben wenn ihr in besiegt habt. Er ist einfach noch viel mächtiger als Illidan und deshalb nicht mit 10 Stufen mehr zu besiegen. Kael 'Thas is in der Sonnenbrunnen-Insel ja auch wieder aufgetaucht.

Aber meine Meinung is: Erst Wotlk durchspielen bevor man große Töne von WoW2 oder WoW-Ende spuckt. Außerdem: Selbst wenn 2011 Ende ist, wird bestimmt der Handel mit Privatservern noch weiter gehen und einen regelrechten Boom erleben.


----------



## oerpli (25. März 2008)

Also ich spiel WoW seit 4 Monaten, hab drum noch keine Erfahrungen in BT/MH/FDS/SSC gemacht.

Meines Wissens waren doch die Bosse aus "Ur-WoW" irgendwelche, die in BC/WtLK +/- aus der WC3 Story (Vashj, Illidan, Archimonde glaub auch).

Da WC aber von Blizz kommt, können die machen was die wollen, also könnts  mal ein World of Warcraft: Angriff der Erntebehüter oder weiß Gott für ein Addon geben. Reiz hätts keinen mehr, aber spielen würdens trotzdem alle.
Inkl. mir


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (25. März 2008)

1. Ich glaube nicht das WotLK das letzte Addon sein wird kanns aber auch nicht kommentieren
2. Wird WoW nicht 2011 enden da angeblich (2011-2012) ein Film ruaskommen soll (Quelle: Giga WoW)
3. Ob nun "WoW 2" rauskommt oder ein neues Addon die meisten werden WoW 2 auch spielen die WoW gespielt haben (Meine Meinung)


----------



## snif07 (25. März 2008)

WoW wird noch ne ganze weile laufen... viele reden hier so als würde die 
Spielerzahl stündlich um ein paar tausend Gamer sinken

Blizzard bricht alle paar Monate neue Rekorde mit ihrer Spieleranzahl.
Ein WoW2 wird es wohl nicht geben. Es kaufen sich 10 Mio Spieler lieber weitere Addon's als ein komplett neues Spiel...


----------



## Raorkon (26. März 2008)

Bitte bitte /close


----------



## meckermize (26. März 2008)

Bis 100  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denk eher das sie sich immer mal wieder was neues an klassen usw.  einfallen lassen, BEVOR sie uns bis 100 zocken lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leto1 (26. März 2008)

Der Meinung bin ich auch!


----------



## Raorkon (27. März 2008)

@ alle Moderatoren... Macht diesen Thraed BITTE


----------



## Dagonzo (27. März 2008)

Schon mal was von der Report-Funktion gehört? Die kann man nutzen wenn dir ein Beitrag daneben erscheint, selbst wenn es dein eigener ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (27. März 2008)

also ich denke es gibt noch genug potenziellen content für WoW.
das Sargeras irgendwann kommen wird davon bin ich überzeugt, zumindest wenn es das spiel noch solange gibt (man weiß ja nie). dazwischen könnte ich mir bosse wie Azshara, Kil`jaeden, Deathwing etc. vorstellen.

fazit: Blizzard werden die Ideen schon nicht ausgehen und es kann gut sein dass auch noch warcraft IV rauskommt mit noch mehr Charakteren und bossen die sich in wow einbauen lassen.


----------



## Chinatá (27. März 2008)

smaragdgrüne traum...nagahauptstadt...sargeras.... arthas (da er nicht im neuen addon stirbt)...


----------



## Neradox (27. März 2008)

Sry, wenn´s so ein überaus sinnvoller Beitrag ist, aber....

NEED DEN MAELSTROM

Seit ich das erste mal davon gehört hab war ich hellauf begeistert.
Ich denke auch, dass Blizz noch Ideen für gut und gerne 3 Addons hat.


----------



## Programmchef (27. März 2008)

Lest euch doch nur mal den Thread über die Geheimnisse der Alten Welt durch, dann kann WotLk noch gar net das letzte Addon sein/werden. Die haben schon zurecht soviele Sachen offen gelassen um nachher noch genug Freiraum für weitere Implementierungen zu haben. Allein die Insel der Sonnenwanderer - hätte niemand damit gerechnet das sowas kommt.


----------



## Assul (27. März 2008)

Muhahahahaha, schon 10 Seiten obwohl Raor nach closed schreit! 

gzgz


----------



## Nazgule17 (27. März 2008)

Der close kommt schneller als ihr denkt ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. März 2008)

OMG hoffentlich nicht, das hier ist echt gut. Wenn man das in 2 Jahren sich durchliest werden sich sicher viele einen abrofeln was für Perverse Fantasien wir hatten XD. Und dann, im Jahr 2142 wird sich blizzard das durchlesen und mal nachdenken warum es anders kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofriese (29. März 2008)

Übrigens: Es gibt WoW 2 bereits. Patch 2.4... mal gehört? (Betonung auf 2)


----------



## Jamaican (29. März 2008)

Du hast schon recht das man wenn man Arthas und Co. legt Blizzard sich irgendwas einfalllen lassen muss aber ein WoW 2 ist absurd. Eher legen sie dann ihr Geld in ein Diablo oder Starcraft online. Aber ich denke das sie eher ein Warcraft 4 rausbringen und dann nach einer Zeitspanne das in WoW einbauen. ´
Ich denke das WoW nach WotLK eh total ausgelutscht ist. Ich vertraue da eher dann den Spielen wie Warhammer und Age of Conan.

"Ihr wisst nicht was euch erwartet"


----------



## Raefael (29. März 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> Hier schrieb jemand, WoW würde mehr Story als HDR bieten können. Da sist schlichtweg Unsinn. Um es mal zu vergleichen: stell Dir vor die HDR Spielwelt hatte die größe von Deutschland, dann wäre der derzeitig spielbare Content in der Größe Berlins; um alleine Tolkins Bücher komplett hinein zu bringen, würde ich Spielwelt auf größe Brandenburgs anwachsen müssen; ergo: es steckt weit mehr drin als viele meinen.


Was wohl auch daran liegt, das viele nur den Film und nicht die Bücher kennen und oder nicht wissen das Tolkien etwas mehr geschrieben hat als den Herrn der Ringe.

//Rafa


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. April 2008)

ZITAT(Gromthar @ 24.03.2008, 16:43) *

-- snipped --
Hier schrieb jemand, WoW würde mehr Story als HDR bieten können. Das ist schlichtweg Unsinn. Um es mal zu vergleichen: stell Dir vor die HDR Spielwelt hatte die größe von Deutschland, dann wäre der derzeitig spielbare Content in der Größe Berlins; um alleine Tolkins Bücher komplett hinein zu bringen, würde ich Spielwelt auf größe Brandenburgs anwachsen müssen; ergo: es steckt weit mehr drin als viele meinen.

Was wohl auch daran liegt, das viele nur den Film und nicht die Bücher kennen und oder nicht wissen das Tolkien etwas mehr geschrieben hat als den Herrn der Ringe.

//Rafa

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Herr Der Ringe < Alles von Tolkien

Muss man auch unterscheiden, gelle?


----------



## Skydragoon13 (2. April 2008)

Es werden schon noch genug Addons kommen glaubma..
z.B. werden die Inis die jetzt nochnicht begehbar sind (Wie das Ini Tor @SW) geöffnet..
Dann gibt es da noch den Smaragdtgrünen Traum, Südmeere usw usw^^


----------



## Jinthaja (2. April 2008)

Ja natürlich gibt es noch Stoff für potentielle 40 Addons oder mehr. Aber wer will denn in 4 Jahren noch WoW zocken? Die Grafik is ja jetzt schon komplett veraltet

Ich denke auch dass 3 Jahre, maximal 4, realistisch sind danach wird nix Neues mehr kommen und garantiert auch kein WoW2


----------



## Yunita (2. April 2008)

Zum thema grafik : Die wird von BLizzard noch nachgpesser und auch schicker  vl. sogar richtung Unreal Enginge mit comic wow grafik style was wow sympathisch amcht...


WoW 2 liebe leute gibt es schon. schaut mal die aktuelle verszon WoW 2.(!)4.1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW wird noch viele addons bringen erstaml lich , maelsream,dream,argus dan denke ich kommen einige HDZ addons vl. ich könnte mir etwas neues vorstellen eine art WCIV in WoW und einiges zu den Alten Götttern und den Phaeonen.

WoW Wird in den nexten 10 jahren noch lange nicht tot sein und noch viel erfoglreicher werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vertrau den Jungs von Blizzard und auch den Millarden wo sie scheffeln..

PS: Bei WoW repair sind mir dateien mit the emerald dream aufgefallen die hießen iwie so ... ein beweiß , lich king nix letzes addon...

greets , Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maniac-kun (2. April 2008)

um arthas zu legen wird man einen raid mit mindestens einen oder mehreren todesrittern brauchen 
hinweise darauf hat blizzard schon gegeben


----------



## it's magic (2. April 2008)

blizzard kann doch ein weiteres warcraft spiel machen und dann gibts wieder neuen stoff für wow oder nicht? oO


----------



## luXz (2. April 2008)

Lama schrieb:


> Ist doch wie bei Counterstrike..
> das war 1-2 Wochen hoch dabei und heute (nach 9 Jahren) redet auch "keiner mehr davon".
> 
> 
> ...



hab net alle 10 seiten gelesen aber css is immer noch sehr erfolgreich und ob man darüber redet kommt immer druff an in welcher gesellschaft man is^^

auf meiner schule zocken das sehr viele 
ich zocks auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (2. April 2008)

also... es ist sicher das blizzard ein warcraft 4 rausbringt... genau deswegen ist es uns nun möglich die (vermeintlich) stärksten lebewesen, illidan und arthas, zu töten, einfach damit blizz die story weiterführen kann... ich glaube ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das blizz halt arhtas und illidan aus dem weg schaffen will, weil sie in warcraft 4 nichts mehr zu suchen haben sollen... 

naja ich denke das es nach wotlk noch ein einziges addon geben wird, irgendwann verliert halt jedes game seinen reiz und ein so großer spielemacher wie blizzard weiss das auch...


auf jeden fall sollten wir nicht über irgendwelche sachen spekulieren, erst einmal arthas legen und dann ma schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahira (2. April 2008)

ginky_8 schrieb:


> 1.) blizzard hat bekannt gegeben das arthas nicht stirbt
> 2.) wow wird bis lvl 100 gehen und die last ini ist die brennende zidadelle
> 3



Mehr bullshit auf vier quadratzentimetern habe ich noch nie gelesen ^^

EDITH: OK doch:



> /lachanfall
> 
> Medivh und Deathwing sind bei weitem nicht so mächtig wie Arthas. Wobei Medivh ja schon tot ist . Die einzige Person die es mit ihm Aufnehm könnte wäre Ashbringa
> 
> Dethwing wird mit WotLK Legbar sein




Sry, ich hab nur die erste Seite durchgelesen und werde mich an der Diskussion nicht beteiligen.
Wollte euch nur mal zwei wirklich lustige posts quoten damit ihr was zum lachen habt. Haha... omg... ^^


----------



## Katarik (2. April 2008)

naja ich rechne eher mit "World of Starcraft", wobei ich aber denke, dass nach wotlk noch auf sargeras treffen wird, sprich noch 2 käufliche erweiterungen vor uns stehen, und das dann nicht mehr an wow gearbeitet wird und es etwas billiger weiterlaufen wird! vllt kommt ja noch Aman'thul ins spiel u. man muss mit den  Titanen ( die mächtigsten wesen im Warcraftuniversum ) wohl die entgültig letzten dämonen "bezwingen"! ( wobei ich bei der absolut letzten highend-instanz wieder auf einen 40er raid u. einen riesigen, "epischen" schauplatz hoffe, an dem  horde u. allianz zusammen zum letzten stoß ausholen! ) das wäre denke ich das passende ende für wow! 

aber jetzt sollte man noch nicht soviel über ungelegte eier diskutieren sondern sich erstmal auf wotlk freuen! =)


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (2. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist das witzige an dem Thread - der Thread-Ersteller ist kein Blizzard-Kunde in Sachen aktiver WoW-Account, sondern spielt laut eigener Aussage auf einem Privat-Server.


Who made my day? You made my day!

Btw. es gibt auch in der alten Welt noch soooo viel Zeug was (ob jetzt durch Content-Patches oder Add-Ons) hinzugefügt werden kann. Ul Dum oder dieser Bereich mit den roten Drachkin im Nordosten vom Sumpfland nur mal als 2 Beispiele. Die Höhlen der Zeit sind eigentlich auch beliebig zu erweitern.


----------



## Murloc92 (3. April 2008)

ich habe gar keine lust auf lvl 100 
ich finde überhaupt lvl 70 dumm, weil fast keiner mehr ony oder andere inis vor bc geht oder kennt.
irgendwann werden die meisten leute nicht mehr wissen wer Illidan ist. Der einziege Gedanke zu dem Namen wird sein "ne keine lust vier leute dafür zu suchen"
und das leveln erst .... ne danke keine lust wenn lvl 60-70 so um die 10 Tage dauert wie lange wird 70-80, 80-90 und 90-100 dauern ? 

und wo hin den nach woltk ? in den grünen traum und wer wird dort der Boss ? Irgendso ein Drache ? (Sergaras könnte ich mir auch da vorstellen) und dann ? Die Nagastadt mit der Königin ? Und dann irgendso ein anderer Planet ? 

Kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen so ein lvl 100 Jäger mit T22 um die 99% crit und 20000 Bew (ungebuffed) der  
mit seinem Pet Black Tempel alleine macht.... wo wir wohl noch hinkommen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nicht das wir mit lvl 100 Wookies jägen/ spielen. 

Ich bin für WoW2 aber nicht als MMORPG als Singel-Player Game. So 30Jahre nach WoW (also im Spiel)
Der König der Menschen Erwachsen, Dreanei Stadt wieder aufgebaut, Malfurion steht wieder bei den N811, Gnome haben ihre Stadt, Trolle leben wieder irgendwo auf einer Insel, Cairne ist gestorben (zu alt) sein Sohn Bairn übernimmt.... Sergaras lebt und du musst ihn töten.

So wie Final Fantasy vll der classische Held (du, Schwertkämpfer, wählbare Rasse), die Heilerin (Nachtelf Priesterin), ein Magier/Hexer/... (Blutelf Magier/Hexer/...), ....

Also Horde und Allianz zusammen gegen die Feinde Azeroths (Illidan, Arthas, der schwarze Drache, Sergaras, Hooger) 

Also ich würds mir kaufen, wär mal was anderes als in Og dumm rumzustehen oder kara.


----------



## gunny (3. April 2008)

hmm okay blizzard sagte mal wow is für lvl 255ausgelegt was auch stimmt wenn sich der threaat ersteller mal mit zahlen befassen würde (hier gillt formel erst denken dann klicken und schreiben) und selbst wenn was eher unwarscheinlich is arthas sterben würde gibt es weit mehr als genug stoff zum weiter arbeiten (und btw am rande onkel arthi is nich so stark wie man denkt nur weil er der lich king is )


meine idee für die zeit nach dem addon neue cot ini 40mann die den ersten krieg gegen legion behandelt
2.deathwing kommt zurück und gründet mit ony mal wieder ne neue sippe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


blizzard hat noch soviel material zum aufarbeiten das wirklich erst mit lvl255 die obergrenze ereicht is




mfg und gute nacht gunny


----------



## DocFloppy (3. April 2008)

Ich bezweifle stark, dass auch nur 1% der Spieler alles erreicht haben was bislang möglich ist oder dies in nächster Zeit erreichen werden. Hier wird oft so getan, als wenn schon jeder Zweite fertig wäre mit dem Spiel und sich nur noch langweilen würde. 

Blizzard entwickelt meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn es die meißten (inklusive mir) subjektiv sicher anders empfinden, schneller als der Normal-Spieler spielen kann. Klar, nicht jeder wird den End-Content sehen und nicht jeder hat Lust 100mal in die gleiche Instanz zu latschen, da kann schon langeweile aufkommen wenn man somit letztlich eher was komplett Neues sucht, anstelle von Ergänzungen bzw. Erweiterungen. 

Ich glaube der Punkt ist eher, dass sich viele Spieler (und da schließe ich mich wieder mit ein) für die Zukunft ganz neue Aspekte und Möglichkeiten im Spiel erhoffen. Und da kommen dann eben Wünsche wie: Wohnhäuser; optische Charakterveränderungen; Berufe die unabhängiger vom Lvl sind ... und und und. Jeder will/wünscht was anderes. Wer länger dabei ist, der möchte eben mehr als nur 3 neue Innis... Wer erst ein paar Monate spielt, der hat meißt eh nur die Hälfte gesehen, würde sich aber beispielsweise sicher über neue Rezepte oder Möglichkeiten in seinem Levelbereich freuen.

Neue Innis/Raids/Gebiete/Städte/Fraktionen/Völker/Berufe sind heiß begehrt, aber je länger man spielt, desto größer wird auch der Wunsch nach wirklichen Neuerungen und Veränderungen im Spiel selbst. Und das stelle ich mir weniger einfach vor als "einfach" "nur" ne neue Instanz einzubauen. 

Was die Zukunft bringt kann nur Blizzard sagen. 

Ich hoffe und spekulieren auf eine Möglichkeit sich zwischen den Fraktionen Horde/Allianz zu unterhalten. Das ja eigentlich auch die Völker innerhalb der Allianz oder Horde unterschiedliche Sprachen beherrschen, ist bislang im Grunde ohne echten Nutzen. 

Soweit mal meine Gedanken.


----------



## Chrissian (3. April 2008)

Das seh ich anders.

Solange WoW erfolgreich ist (hoffentlich nicht mehr lange) wird es immer Neues geben,obs Addons sind,ka.

Fakt ist,dass es nach Argus (die Heimat der Draenei und jetzt Heimat der Dämonen und Sargeras glaub ich)
nichts mehr geben wird denke ich.

Nach WotLK wird es nach meiner Meinung noch geben:

- Smaragdgrüner Traum /(mit dem mysteriösen Albtraum als Endboss)

und 

- Maelstrom ( Mit Azshara als Endboss)

Vllt fügt Blizz auch irgendwelche plötzlichen Planeten hinzu.

Aber ich hassse die Leute,die meinen "Omng blizz macht story kaputt"

NEIN: Blizzard macht die Story in WoW nur so,dass sie gut ankommt.WoW hat 0 Mit Stzory zu tun,weeil es primär ein Spiel ist,was gefallen muss,und Story ist nur Fundament um Inhalt zu haben.

Deswegen hat Blizz es auch geschickt gelöst und tgesagt wow ist nicht story erweriterung von Warcraft,weil in WOW der Kunde der Bestimmer ist,und in warcraft kann blizz die story so weiterführen,wie sie es haben wollen um die fgeschichte zu erzählen.


----------



## Ronma (3. April 2008)

Hm... also auch wenn ich mir persönlich wünschen würde das meine momentan 2 absoluten MMO Favoriten Age of Conan und Warhammer Online von der Spielergemeinde her eher so schön gemütlich wie bei HdRO wird (die haben da einfach keine Olololo Fanboy Roxxor Kiddies und das macht echt böse neidisch und ja ich weiß selbst das man mit Warhammer Online wieder Gefahr läuft an eben jene Kiddies zu geraten wegen der Altersfreigabe -,-), so sollte man mit so Themen wie "Die Zeit nach Wrath of the Farmking" erstmal abwarten.

2008 ist ein ganz heißes MMO Jahr. Es herrscht zumindest vom Hype her Konkurenzkampf hoch 10 im Moment. Am Ende entscheidet sich aber bei allen Spielen wie sie sich in der Endfassung spielen. Darum finde ich den Thread viel zu früh für sowas.


----------



## Vreen (3. April 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Blizzard hat genug Geld um die Gilden fallen zu lassen. Blizz hat so viel Kohle die Interessiert das nicht mit den Gilden. Und warum überhaupt. Die GIlden auf den Events zu haben kostet Blizz ja auch Geld





genau, blizzard wird seine gelddruckmaschine aus dem fenster schmeissen weil es sie langweilt mit so wenig arbeit und erweiterungen so pervers viel kohle zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Renkin (3. April 2008)

ALso...
Ich sehe die Lage so.
In WotLK wird man nicht sofort Arthas legen können aber das sicher nach 1-2 Patches. Wenn Arthas gelegt ist wird sich Blizzard irgenteinen absurden Megabossausdenken müssen denn wen gibt es noch? Um Marcel zu zitieren:
"Wenn Sageras down ist müssen aber The End und die Credits kommen"
Ich denke nach WoTLK wird es keine Bezahl Erweiterung mehr geben. WoW läuft gut und viele sagen Blizzard würde damit nicht aufhören ABER: NAch WoW kommt mit Sicherheit eine Art WoW 2 und wie ich Spielemacher kenne wird das ganze dann 2000 Jahre vorher laufen. Ich denke WoW wird spätestens im Jahre 2011 nicht mehr verkauft oder spielbar sein. Bis dahin hat Blizzard das Spiel WoW 2( Name nur geraten) rausgebracht. Das werden dann wieder 10 Millionen spielen und Blizzard ist glücklich.
Wie WoW2 jetzt kommt ob durch eine Erweiterung die das Spiel umdreht oder durch ein neues Spiel steht in den Sternen


> Das stimmt nich ganz es gibt noch einige Bosse hier nurmal n paar beispiele:
> 
> Azshara
> Todesschwinge
> ...


----------



## riggedi (3. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

nette Diskussion, auch, wenn hier der ein oder andere sehr emotional und ausfallend "berichtet". Meiner Meinung nach wird es nochmal einen WoW-Hype geben, nachdem Blizzard den Kinofilm in 1-2 Jahren veröffentlicht hat, der mit Sicherheit auch wieder neue Spieler an die Moni´s klemmt. Ok, in der Zwischenzeit könnten sich auch einige User verabschiedet haben vom daily gaming, aber die Anzahl wird sich schon die Waage halten.

Und WoW2 stelle ich mir nur als eine "Grafik-Erweiterung" vor, denn früher oder später muß man sich an den Technolgie-Standard der Haushalte anpassen.

Gruß

Riggedi


----------



## busaku (3. April 2008)

Und malwieder habe ich Comments meiner Vorredner net gelesen ^^ Aber was soll daran so schlimm sein, wenn Blizz die Geschichte einfach weiterschreibt? Einen "Megaboss" zu erstellen.. was soll daran so schlimm sein? Man kann ne schöne Story drumherum schreiben und dann passts auch wieder^^ So ganz nach dem Motto: Ein Gnom stolpert über einen Stein und dadurch öffnet sich der Welt in die Unterwelt.. dummes Bsp.. ich weiss^^


Und wie hast du dir das mit WoW2 vorgestellt? Dazu braucht man auch ne Story.. nochmal nen Neuanfang mit besser Grafik? Wäre auch ziemlich dumm, oder? Also braucht man so oder so ne neue Story..
Und ich bezweifle, dass WoW nicht weiterentwickelt wird, da WoW eine zu große Einnahmequelle ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Busaku/Durotan


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. April 2008)

/push

Da muss mehr her^^


----------



## Sreal (10. April 2008)

Hehe wie gesagt, Schaut mal im modelviewer bei MH in "unserer" zeit an. da hängt archimondes skellet am baum d.h. da wird noch was kommen.

was auch auf jeden fall noch eingebaut werden wird ist:

Undermine,
Der Heimatplanet der Eredar,
Die Brennende Zitadelle,
HDZ: Stratholme (kommt mit wotlk)
HDZ: Kampf um den brunnen der ewigkeit (also illidans verrat und packt mit sargeras vor der explosion, man könnte hier aber noch an illidans seite kämpfen)
HDZ: Die schlacht um Karazhan im 2. Krieg
HDZ: Angriff auf den Sonnenbrunnen (WC 3)
HDZ: Invasion auf Zul Aman (an seite der hochelfen. gut für ne 10er geeignet)
HDZ: Schlacht um den Blackrock im 2. krieg
HDZ: Kampf um Uldum (an der seite von Muradins Vater Uldum verteidigen)
Uldum allgemein,
Deathwing in outland.
Vllt abgeschlagene kleinere teile von outland als content Patch.
Azshara und der Maelstrom,
oh ja hab da noch
HDZ: Verteidigung von Dalaran (wc3)
HDZ: Kampf gegen Mannoroth (and thralls und grom hellscreams seite gegen manoroth.. könnte ein sehr spannender 25er encounter werden).
so weiter im text: 
Da ja auch so noch einiges kommen kann wäre es interessant zu sehen wie sich die allgemeine story weiterentwickelt z.b. neue invasion auf Azeroth,

Vllt schreibt blizz ja noch was mächtigeres als die brennende legion ein.
des weiteren könnte man Arthas story zu ende führen. Vllt steht Kel thuzad mal wieder auf und sagt hallo.
oh ja ganz vergessen:
Der Emerald Dream und die anderen planeten dessen namen ich jetzt nit im kopf habe.
etc etc etc

so far,

mfg


----------



## Nershul (10. April 2008)

Gründe, wieso WoW auch nach WotLK und wahrscheinlich noch weit länger "online" bleiben wird:
- WoW ist für Blizz eine schier unendliche Geldquelle, die monatlich Unsummen einbringt. Solange das noch der Fall sein wird, bleiben die Server online und der Support bestehen. Das hängt natürlich irgendwo von der zukünftigen Qualität und der Konkurrenz ab, aber so schnell wird WoW nicht "aussterben"...
- Wie viele Vorredner auch schon gesagt haben: Die Story um WoW ist noch lange nicht am "Ende" angelangt. Es gibt noch so viele Möglichkeiten. Außerdem: Die Storywriter sind sicher kreativ genug, da auch noch was einzupflegen, woran zur Zeit keiner denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Nur als Beispiel sei mal Ultima Online genannt, das läuft immer noch, nach wie vielen Jahren nun, 15, 16, 17? Denkt mal drüber nach... Ich meine in einem Interview irgendwann einmal gelesen zu haben, dass Blizz WoW für mindestens 15 Jahre "geplant" hat, kann mich aber auch irren...

Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf jeglichen neuen Endgame-Content. Sei es nun das erneute "Leveln", was ich als kurzen Happen willkommener Abwechslung zum Raiden begrüße. Aber natürlich freue ich mich auch auf neue Raid-Instanzen, T7-Tx, neue (hoffentlich spannende und anspruchsvolle) Encounter, evtl neue Berufe, Klassen, Rassen und und und... WoW wird niemals umdesigned werden, jeder größere Patch oder eben jedes Addon wird WoW verfeinern, ausbauen, ergänzen, aber das Spielprinzip bleibt erhalten. Und solange DAS weiterhin so erfolgreich funktioniert, bleiben die Server online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Nershul / Caym


----------



## Gorlh (10. April 2008)

Was ich mir wünschte, dass mit den Addon der Schwierigkeitsgrad größer wird.
Das heißt das man irgendwann z.B eine Instanz nicht mit dem Addon komplett machen kann. sondern einfach auf das nächste warten muss.

Und vorallem die nächsten Instanzen einfach viel schwieriger werden, nicht das man dann wieder nach 2-3 Addon Arthas zu 2 legen kann oder so, weil diesen Faktor finde ich am schlechtesten.


----------

